# PHILIPPINES | Railways



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

best news 
yet!



wheel of steel said:


> Saturday, February 28, 2009
> *Northrail construction 'accelerated'*
> 
> CLARK FREEPORT -- North Luzon Railways Corporation (Northrail) chairman Edgardo Pamintuan said the massive construction work on the 82-kilometer Northrail Railway Project is now accelerating at a steady pace following the resumption of work in early this month.
> ...


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't wait to see the complete of the entire project....


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

*Philippine National Railways Brand New Train*

Announcing the arrival of the First PNR Brand New DMU sets from Rotem, South Korea... Just click the page.... :banana:

​


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

good news...


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

good news indeed but hopefully someday we can build our own.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

epper:epper:epper:


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

*SOUTH RAIL UPDATE: NEW TRAINS HAVE ARRIVED AND MORE ARE COMING THIS YEAR. STATIONS ARE BEING RENOVATED, THOUSANDS OF ILLEGAL SETTLERS ALONG THE TRACKS HAVE BEEN RELOCATED* :cheers:

Metro Manila areas:


noelmd said:


> from The Railways and Industrial Heritage Society of the Phils., Inc. website





Mithril Cloud said:


> A preview from the RIHSPI Tutuban Yard Visit held earlier today.





kaelthas18 said:


> *"continuation" friday pics din ito , ngaun ko lang kasi na upload*
> *FTI STATION UPDATE* 3/27/09
> 
> c5 interchange
> ...





kaelthas18 said:


> SAN ANDRES STATION..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mithril Cloud said:


> Buendia Station repaint, the roof was also repainted to orange to match the new rolling stock color:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

latest update of the northrail-southrail linkage project...:cheers:



happosai said:


> ^^PNR Workers including some illegal settlers removing the old PNR tracks. The illegal settlers are busy collecting the old nails from the tracks to be sell at the local "magbobote" junk shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

some Tutuban Terminal updates...kay:



happosai said:


> Since walang byahe sa tanghali. What I did was to walk inside the yard, from Tutuban terminal to Tayuman gate. The security is only strict at the Tutuban Gate and entrance. But once you're inside, no more guards questioning you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mithril Cloud said:


> *Tutuban Terminal (5/4/2009)*


:cheers:


----------



## pinkdoraemon (May 2, 2009)

*Philippine HSR*

On which lot will the Airport Express stations in The Fort and NAIA be built?


----------



## pinkdoraemon (May 2, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> High Tech Rolling Stocks (DMU) for Northrail


Is this confirmed?


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

^^wishful thinking i guess. but i am hoping


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

manila_eye said:


> ^^wishful thinking i guess. but i am hoping


What you see is what you'll have 

I've seen renders of the LRT-2 and the PNR DMU and they ended up getting these models. I'm sure it will be the same for Northrail


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

WANCH said:


> What you see is what you'll have
> 
> I've seen renders of the LRT-2 and the PNR DMU and they ended up getting these models. I'm sure it will be the same for Northrail


I agree with you Wanch! :cheers:


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

but northrail will use overhead cables to supply its electricity... correct me if im wrong.


----------



## pinkdoraemon (May 2, 2009)

^^
i thought Northrail will not yet be electrified


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ it will not, initially.. electrification will be the planned next once the operation beings; have to settle with DMU's for now...

:cheers:


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to see the Philippines rebuild its rail system. It will benefit the country, the environment, and give me a reason to visit as a railfan. Some of the pictures of the old, run-down stock are heartbreaking. Kudos to the government for actually building something- in my native California, we just bicker among ourselves trying to build a high speed rail line, I wonder if it will ever actually get built before I die...


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Good to see the Philippines rebuild its rail system. It will benefit the country, the environment, and give me a reason to visit as a railfan. Some of the pictures of the old, run-down stock are heartbreaking. Kudos to the government for actually building something- in my native California, we just bicker among ourselves trying to build a high speed rail line, I wonder if it will ever actually get built before I die...


Thanks...it's really encouraging that this current gov't is pro-railways including MRT/LRT....

*Update on the project*
*

SOUTHRAIL*


Mithril Cloud said:


> I could've posted this asap but unfortunately I just arrived. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
NORTHRAIL*


barrera_marquez said:


> At least we can say after the Northrail construction that we two are the Northrail heroes of SSC... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

latest updates...:cheers:



kaelthas18 said:


> so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new logo and livery for the new DMU...:



kaelthas18 said:


> other angle shots of the newly designed PNR dMU


interior shots...:


happosai said:


>


:banana::banana:
:cheers:


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

so are they using the bars on all the trains or just on certain occasions?

Boston has grates on the windows of some of its trains too, and in the 1970's when the US had bad crime Amtrak and some other lines used them after some incidents. But these days though safety glass can deflect those things, and obviously a grate wouldn't protect against bullets, so it seems odd to have them.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ the grates are supposed to deflect rocks or garbage thrown by the illegal settlers living within the right of way...
the good news though is that most of the squatters were relocated...

PNR clearing team in action:


happosai said:


> ^^PNR Clearing Team in action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

:banana:*Fresh Northrail Photo Updates!* :banana:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

2 more sets of new DMU's have arrived this week...kay:



Mithril Cloud said:


>





Mithril Cloud said:


>


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

Mithril Cloud said:


> *Tutuban Updates (6/15/09)*
> 
> What are these metal poles?
> 
> ...





Mithril Cloud said:


> Test run stopover at Pasay Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to Mithril Cloud for these updates...kay:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

PNR DMU Test Run Video, once again by MC!!kay:



Mithril Cloud said:


>


----------



## TeslaCoil (Apr 27, 2009)

very nice pictures


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

"Unveiling" of the new PNR...



daily commuter said:


> LRT G3 Buendia-Doreteo Jose, My ride to Tutuban PNR DMU Inauguration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithril Cloud (Aug 13, 2006)

*The new face of the Philippine National Railways*










Newly refurbished coach made by Santarosa Philippines.









Inside the refurbished coach.









Another look at the refurbished coach.









Filtrack, the official name of the new PNR service.









The refurbished coach beside the Hyundai Rotem DMU.









Two of the DMUs side by side.









PNR General Manager Manuel Andal explaining the refurbished coach to Philippine Vice President Noli de Castro.









Blessing of the new trains.









Inside the DMU during the inaugural run.









Arrival at Buendia station in Makati City.









Reporters from local news channels covering the event.









Arrival of Philippine President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo at Buendia station.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

*Long Live!*

:banana::banana::banana:

*Philippine National Railways*​


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

the refurbished coaches are interesting to say the least.

nonetheless, the redevelopment of PNR is amazing.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

new DMU 


RonnieR said:


> from riles28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foxyface (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Mr. Threadstarter (Wheel of Steel), do you know where exactly is the location of the Guiguinto Terminal? Can you pinpoint the absolute spot?


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

^^
Nice pictures.

Two questions: why new trains have grilles in windows? (To avoid accidents caused by stones or due to insecurity of the areas served?).

In which line are used new trains?

Thanks!!!


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Chavito said:


> ^^
> Nice pictures.
> 
> Two questions: why new trains have grilles in windows? (To avoid accidents caused by stones or due to insecurity of the areas served?).
> ...


That's correct answer for No. 1. 

Actually, the current under rehabilitation was the old line that connects Manila to Bicol down south. It just a repair and replacement of some damage properties. The New Trains used this line.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

New PNR DMU from S. Korea...



batang_riles30 said:


> PNR ROW Paco Station


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Philippine National Railways*

Philippine National Railways (Filipino: Pambansang Daangbakal ng Pilipinas), also known by its acronym, PNR, is a state-owned railway system in the Philippines, organized under the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) as an attached agency. PNR, as of October 9, 2008, was under Mike Defensor, who was named acting chairman, by Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo. Established during the Spanish colonial period, the modern PNR was developed only in 1984. It currently operates around 479 kilometres of track on the island of Luzon, where most Philippine rail infrastructure is located. Because of this, PNR has become synonymous with the Philippine rail system.










A portion of the PNR network, specifically the Metro Manila portion of the network, is part of the Strong Republic Transit System (SRTS), and overall public transport system in the metropolis. It forms the backbone of all of Metro Manila's regional rail services, which extend to its suburbs and to provinces such as Laguna. However, other than reducing growing traffic congestion due to the rising number of motor vehicles in Metro Manila, PNR also aims to link key cities within the Philippines efficiently and to serve as an instrument in national socio-economic development. However, the meeting of that goal has been beset with problems regarding degraded infrastructure and a lack of government funding, problems that are being rectified with current rehabilitation efforts. The rehabilitation of PNR, which has been touted by various administrations, seeks to not only tackle those problems, but also to spur Philippine economic growth through an efficient railway system.

*The PNR network*










The PNR network consists of two main railway lines: the North Main Line, commonly known as Northrail, and the South Main Line, likewise known as Southrail. In Metro Manila, the lines are also known as the Green and Orange Lines respectively.

Northrail has been abandoned since the late 1980s. It was a 266-kilometer (165-mile) line stretching from Manila to San Fernando City in La Union, with a 55-kilometer (34-mile) branch line starting in Tarlac City and ending in San Jose City in Nueva Ecija. There were also branch lines extending from Paniqui in Tarlac to San Quintin in Pangasinan, from San Fernando City to Barangay Del Carmen in Floridablanca, both in Pampanga, and from Balagtas in Bulacan to Cabanatuan City in Nueva Ecija. According to current maps, the branch lines to San Quintin from Paniqui and to Rosales from San Fernando no longer exist.

Southrail is a 479-kilometer (267-mile) line from Manila to Legazpi City in Albay, with a 5-kilometer branch line starting in San Pedro in Laguna and ending in Carmona in Cavite, as well as two other branch lines connecting Calamba with Batangas City, and Los Baños with Santa Cruz in Laguna. There also existed a branch line from Santa Mesa in Manila to Barangay Hulo in Mandaluyong City, although this no longer exists.

At present, only Southrail is open, as northbound rail services ended in the late 1980s. No direct connection currently exists between Northrail and Southrail.

Both routes are single-track (except in Metro Manila) and is built to the "Cape Gauge" of 1067 mm (3 feet 6 inches). This narrow gauge standard, which results in lateral instability, together with the age of most of the passenger rolling-stock — built in Japan and Madras (now Chennai) in India — means that trains run at very low speeds. While the Cape Gauge is not inherently bad (New Zealand and Queensland Rail in particular use the same gauge successfully), it does pose problems for high-speed operation. Compared to the newer Light Rail Transit and Metro Rail Transit systems, which are built to standard gauge (1435 mm or 4 feet 8.5 inches) and can run up to 80 km/h (49 miles per hour), PNR trains can only run up to 50 km/h (31 miles per hour).

_*Commex* trains parked at Tayuman station_









*Future expansion*

Plans to rehabilitate and expand the Philippine railway network has been made a top priority of various administrations, since such actions would not only reduce the burden on the Philippine road network, but also cut down on traffic congestion, reduce travel times and spur economic growth. The rehabilitation and expansion of the PNR network is one of the key projects in the ten-point agenda of President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo.

So far, South Korea and the People's Republic of China have offered to help restore Philippine railway services, with the former assisting with the rehabilitation and modernization of Southrail, and the latter helping to finance, build, and operate a rationalized Northrail service, as well as helping to rehabilitate and modernize Southrail as well. The Korean-funded portion covers the section of Southrail from Manila to Calamba, although present funding only covers the section of Southrail from Caloocan City to Muntinlupa City, which also serves as the Northrail-Southrail connection. The Chinese-funded portion covers the section from Calamba to Legazpi and further on to Matnog, Sorsogon. The Korean-funded Southrail project was originally expected to cost some 50 million US dollars but now costs around 70-100 million dollars. No figures have been released for the Chinese-funded portion of Southrail.

The Northrail project involves the upgrading of the present-day single track to a dual-track system, converting the rail gauge from narrow gauge to standard gauge, linking Manila to Malolos City in Bulacan, and further on to Angeles City and the Clark Special Economic Zone, as well as Diosdado Macapagal International Airport. This project is estimated to cost around 500 million dollars, with China providing some 400 million dollars in concessionary financing, as much of the right-of-way on Northrail will be brand-new. Construction began in early November 2006.

Congress has lately passed a bill to restore, rehabilitate, and modernize old existing lines, and extend lines northwards to Tuguegarao City in Cagayan and to Laoag City in Ilocos Norte, and southwards as far as Matnog in Sorsogon, which is covered by the Chinese-funded Southrail project. The bill also provides for the construction of a four-line Mindanao Railway, from different financing, and the restoration of the two-line Panay Railway, which was not originally operated by PNR.

_Gil Puyat station in Makati City. The station was rehabilitated as part of the Phase 1 of the Northrail-Southrail Linkage Project which began in 2007._









_The first of the new DMU trainsets from Hyundai Rotem at the Tutuban shed. The new trains are also part of the South Korean-funded Linkage project._









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_National_Railways


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

_Recto Station of the LRT Purple Line in Santa Cruz, Manila_










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_in_the_Philippines


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post, I learned a lot. Manila and The Philippines are places in dire need of decent public transportation.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Go Philippines!
I hope they will keep restructurizing and making new railways in Pinas!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

u r welcome) If smb can add smth u r welcome


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

foxyface said:


> Hey Mr. Threadstarter (Wheel of Steel), do you know where exactly is the location of the Guiguinto Terminal? Can you pinpoint the absolute spot?


hI FOXYFACE.

Sa may Tabang cloverleaf po siya.

You may search it from wikimapia, GUIGUINTO STATION or TABANG.

it's underconstruction.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> hI FOXYFACE.
> 
> Sa may Tabang cloverleaf po siya.
> 
> ...


Between the old Guiginto Station and Malolos Station. Just before you reach an industrial part of that area.


----------



## foxyface (Aug 3, 2009)

ICHUO_MX said:


> hI FOXYFACE.
> 
> Sa may Tabang cloverleaf po siya.
> 
> ...





wheel of steel said:


> Between the old Guiginto Station and Malolos Station. Just before you reach an industrial part of that area.


Sir ICHUO_MX and sir wheel of steel, thanks for the reply! Actually I bought a lot in Mira Verde, just 2.8km from the proposed station. Now I figured that in the near (hopefully) future, I'm gonna have to take a jeepney/trike ride from my place to the station (haha I was hoping it was just walking distance!). Anyway sirs, is there a new target date for the completion of this project?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

foxyface said:


> Sir ICHUO_MX and sir wheel of steel, thanks for the reply! Actually I bought a lot in Mira Verde, just 2.8km from the proposed station. Now I figured that in the near (hopefully) future, I'm gonna have to take a jeepney/trike ride from my place to the station (haha I was hoping it was just walking distance!). Anyway sirs, is there a new target date for the completion of this project?


It is estimated to be completed late next year for Malolos to caloocan stretch and 1 year later for Malolos to Clark.


----------



## foxyface (Aug 3, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> It is estimated to be completed late next year for Malolos to caloocan stretch and 1 year later for Malolos to Clark.


That is absolutely cool sir wheel of steel! My decision to put up my dreamhouse directly correlates to the completion of this project, since everyone in the family works in Metro Manila. Hopefully this latest deadline will be beaten, because the last time I checked, target date was 2007 and was widely published not just in the news, but also on upcoming subdivision projects in the entire Bulacan province (Northrail is being used as a strong selling point). Anyway, backreading this thread, I learned that there were revisions, hence the delay. Let's keep our fingers crossed. :cheers:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunday, 30 August 2009
The Good News: Northrail projects civil works near completion

Civil works on the Northrail project is expected to be completed as early as this month in time for its much anticipated opening next year.

One of the flagship projects of President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo, the NorthRail project is envisioned to provide an efficient transport system between Metro Manila and Central and Northern Luzon and provide solution to the traffic problem and help decongest the metropolis.

The initial phase of the Northrail Project entails the reconstruction and upgrading of the rail line from the existing Caloocan Station to the Diosdado Macapagal International Airport (DMIA) in a bid to develop the Clark Special Economic Zone (CSEZ) as the foremost transshipment logistics hub in the Asia-Pacific region.

Phase I of the project is the dual-track rail service from Caloocan to Malolos, Bulacan under Section 1. Section 2 completes the rail service from Malolos to the DMIA.

The railway project from Caloocan to Malolos will interconnect and improve access to major transportation facilities in the Manila-Clark-Subic economic triangle, particularly Fort Bonifacio, Clark SEZ, Subic SEZ, and Poro Point in La Union.


The North Rail project Section I will have stations in Caloocan, Valenzuela, Marilao, Bocaue, Guiguinto, and Malolos.

So far, some 20,000 families residing within the rail line's right of way have already been relocated by the National Housing Authority (NHA).

Last April, the President approved the P645-million supplemental loan for Phase 1 of the NorthRail-SouthRail linkage project that will provide an efficient transport service and encourage urban development in other areas in Central, Northern, and Southern Luzon.

Phase 1 of the project covers the rehabilitation of the 34-kilometer rail section from Caloocan to Alabang, and the track renewal from Caloocan to España.

Last July, the President also launched the new trains of the newly-revitalized Philippine National Railways (PNR) by riding the new train from Tutuban to Buendia, which is expected to stretch up to the Bicol region by next year.

The NorthRail-SouthRail projects are among the flagship infrastructure projects enumerated by the President in her State-of-the-Nation Adress (SONA), particularly for the five super regions of the country that were programmed to catapult the country into First World status by 2020.

The Northrail project from Malolos to Clark is pegged at P39.3 billion; the Southrail project linking Metro Manila, Calamba and up to Bicol is estimated at P48.5 billion.

The President's major SONA projects are expected to enhance the country's economic growth and create jobs and leave behind a legacy of sustained development, prosperity and progress for generations to come.

Through the President's effective tax reforms, the government
has improved revenue efforts to generate about P6.5 trillion over the medium term to help fund these vital projects.

From 2004 to 2007, public infrastructure spending increased from P37.4 billion to P117.3 billion, an unprecedented figure reflecting the administration's seriousness to enhance the country's global competitiveness. (PND)


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

foxyface said:


> Sir ICHUO_MX and sir wheel of steel, thanks for the reply! Actually I bought a lot in Mira Verde, just 2.8km from the proposed station. Now I figured that in the near (hopefully) future, I'm gonna have to take a jeepney/trike ride from my place to the station (haha I was hoping it was just walking distance!). Anyway sirs, is there a new target date for the completion of this project?


Malayo po ang MiraVerde sa magiging Guiguinto Station.
1. Tryke para makapunta sa crossing ng Cruz. (1 min ride or less)
2. Jeep para makapunta ng Tabang. (5 - 7 minutes ride)


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Talagang sa tingin ko binibilisan nila nag pagpapagawa nito.
Nahinto lang sila dahil sa tuluy-tuloy na pag-ulan.

May pics ako ng place, kaso hindi ko alam pano maglagay dito.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> Talagang sa tingin ko binibilisan nila nag pagpapagawa nito.
> Nahinto lang sila dahil sa tuluy-tuloy na pag-ulan.
> 
> May pics ako ng place, kaso hindi ko alam pano maglagay dito.


Madali lang magpost ng photos.

Kung gusto mo type mo na lang sa post mo yung image location (eg www.flickr/xxxxxxx). Kami na lang magpopost


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

Northrail Updates!!!:banana::banana:

Malolos Station



























Guiguinto Station


















:cheers:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

from happosai



> *The evolution of PNR Blumentritt (San Lazaro) Station*


:cheers:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

marami ng mga pundasyon yung tulad sa lrt, naktayo sa malolos, ganun din sa guiguinto station. sinisimulan na rin ang bandang cruz, guiguinto sa paggawa ng pundasyon din, mga elevated. dito yung malapit ang mira verde. sa bandang balagtas na rin, (talaga bang walnag station ito? dati kasi meron) gingawa na rin ang tulay sa bandang ilog na tutulayan ng tren. sa bandang bocaue na rin, sinisimulan na ang paggwa ng station. sa marilao, still wala pa rin, kasi sa tabi ng sm (sa pagkakaalam ko) ang station nito. sosyal ang sm, sa harap nito may elevated rail na dadaaanan ng tren. umabot n rin pala sa bandang calumpit ang pag demolish ng mga tatamaan ng riles.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

at marami akong nakikitang intsik sa project na to.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> marami ng mga pundasyon yung tulad sa lrt, naktayo sa malolos, ganun din sa guiguinto station. sinisimulan na rin ang bandang cruz, guiguinto sa paggawa ng pundasyon din, mga elevated. dito yung malapit ang mira verde. sa bandang balagtas na rin, (talaga bang walnag station ito? dati kasi meron) gingawa na rin ang tulay sa bandang ilog na tutulayan ng tren. sa bandang bocaue na rin, sinisimulan na ang paggwa ng station. sa marilao, still wala pa rin, kasi sa tabi ng sm (sa pagkakaalam ko) ang station nito. sosyal ang sm, sa harap nito may elevated rail na dadaaanan ng tren. umabot n rin pala sa bandang calumpit ang pag demolish ng mga tatamaan ng riles.


thanks for the updates but we have to keep the posts in english...

(btw, he's basically saying they're already working on the viaduct sections, stations, and a bridge..)

:cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> at marami akong nakikitang intsik sa project na to.


Ichou, thanks a lot my friend. he he he... Actually they're supervising the project,the Chinese. Most of the workers of the substructure and superstructure will be done mainly by Filipino Subconstractors. That's exactly what is happening right now at Malolos and Bocaue. Soon at Santo Tomas to San Fernando Section of Pampanga side of Northrail.

I have here scanned blueprint of the design of the viaduct. Im just finishing it so I can post it here edited. Valenzuela, Bocuae, Guiguinto and Malolos all have different designs. Ill post it maybe on Sunday. 

The piers or columns is much bigger in size than in LRT1. Dimensions is 2m x 2.5m for Northrail while 1.7m x 1.7m at LRT1 North Extensions.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> at marami akong nakikitang intsik sa project na to.



Abangan ninyo yung Valenzuela Viaduct section kasi ito yung pinakamataas na viaduct portion na gagawin. Napakaganda ng prefabricated box girders. Im sure you gonna love the design.

ICHOU, please continue to update us. Kahit walang pictures, ok lang basta please continue the updates. It's so important..


Many many thanks and goodluck to the Philippines Most Modern Heavy Railway Project.... :cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Before...













After...


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Kapag video pano maglalagay?

Kasi nagvideo ako ng part of Malolos para mas makita ninyo ng maayos.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

yehey nagawa ko!
naka 8x yata ako ng try try try.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

please keep the posts in english... thank you!! nice updates btw ichuo!! keep it up...

:cheers:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Part of Cruz, Guiguinto, Bulacan.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> Ito yung site ng dating Bigaa Station (Balagtas)



Dito yung at grade na part ng Northrail. From Guiguinto all the way to Bocaue..

Thanks Ichou! :banana:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> yehey nagawa ko!
> naka 8x yata ako ng try try try.


Tol! Your so nice talaga... Yeheeeyyyy! Im very very happy with what's going on there... Yes! :banana:


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

Someday the foundation will be more like this as the construction of northrail moves on like in venzuela.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> Dito yung at grade na part ng Northrail. From Guiguinto all the way to Bocaue..
> 
> Thanks Ichou! :banana:


yes at grade yung part dito hanggang bocaue, sa bandang dadaanan ng tren na ilog, ginagawa na dun yung tulay. Sa gabi, mailaw na mailaw siya.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> yes at grade yung part dito hanggang bocaue, sa bandang dadaanan ng tren na ilog, ginagawa na dun yung tulay. Sa gabi, mailaw na mailaw siya.



I've actually seen it on your photo at Balagtas Intersection. Just further going south, I see two cranes.... Yes, they are building the bridges...

With regards to that intersection, they will not building a viaduct but instead a high embankment scheme will be constructred and then box culvert to inable the Balagtas road to cross underneath the Northrail Alignment.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

*Completion*

QUOTE=wheel of steel;48391007]I've actually seen it on your photo at Balagtas Intersection. Just further going south, I see two cranes.... Yes, they are building the bridges...

With regards to that intersection, they will not building a viaduct but instead a high embankment scheme will be constructred and then box culvert to inable the Balagtas road to cross underneath the Northrail Alignment.[/QUOTE]

^^^^^^
Do you think *North* *Rail* up to Malolos will be completed by June 2010? In the event it is not, I still want to believe that eventually it will be completed by the next administration and will continue the project up to Clark. I hope I am right. Hopefully it will be transparent till completion to avoid delays. :cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

jacknjill said:


> QUOTE=wheel of steel;48391007]I've actually seen it on your photo at Balagtas Intersection. Just further going south, I see two cranes.... Yes, they are building the bridges...
> 
> With regards to that intersection, they will not building a viaduct but instead a high embankment scheme will be constructred and then box culvert to inable the Balagtas road to cross underneath the Northrail Alignment.


^^^^^^
Do you think *North* *Rail* up to Malolos will be completed by June 2010? In the event it is not, I still want to believe that eventually it will be completed by the next administration and will continue the project up to Clark. I hope I am right. Hopefully it will be transparent till completion to avoid delays. :cheers:[/QUOTE]

Yes you are right, the next administration will be the one who will inaugurate it. 

But, Northrail has been transparent eversince. Only those opposition personalities are the ones to be blamed for the projects delays.


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sa ngayon ay nagsisimula pa lamang ang konstruksyon ng Northrail at aminado tayong mhaba pa ang iintayin natin bago natin ito makita ganoon pa man sa paglipas ng taon at araw na magdadaan hanggang sa 2012 ay makikita nating maraming ring magbabago sa konstruksyon nito at di pasasaan ay makikita na natin ang tren na gagamitin rito, ika nga lahat ng bagay ay maisasaayos rin, kaya habang tayo'y nag iintay ay umasa tayong balang araw ay masasakyan rin natin ang modernong tren at riles na magsisilbi sa libo libong kababayan natin sa Norte at karatig probisya ng kamaynilaan.

MABUHAY TAYONG LAHAT....


----------



## uderodriguezjr (Dec 10, 2009)

Inside the refurbished coach.









Filtrack, the official name of the new PNR service.

Question saan po gagamiting itong mga refurbished coaches? Northrail? Southrail? Eh pano ung High Tech Rolling Stocks (DMU)? Hanggang Calamba lang po ba ung sa Southrail? Sana matapos na ang projects na ito. EXCITED.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

uderodriguezjr said:


> Inside the refurbished coach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ang Southrail ay mula Calamba hanggang Matnog, Sorsogon. Hindi pa ito naguumpisa at parang Northrail din ang dating. Bagong riles at bagong tren. Lahat ay bago. 

Ang tawag naman sa ginagawang Caloocan to Calamba ay Linkage Project. Repair lang at acquisision ng bagong DMU trains mula Korea.


----------



## uderodriguezjr (Dec 10, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> Ang Southrail ay mula Calamba hanggang Matnog, Sorsogon. Hindi pa ito naguumpisa at parang Northrail din ang dating. Bagong riles at bagong tren. Lahat ay bago.
> 
> Ang tawag naman sa ginagawang Caloocan to Calamba ay Linkage Project. Repair lang at acquisision ng bagong DMU trains mula Korea.


Ah okay. Thanks. Parang ang sarap sumakay dun sa refurbished coaches.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

on-site construction of Bocaue station


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> on-site construction of Bocaue station


Bocaue Alignment mostly on embankment and retaining walls....


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

grabe pala ang ginagawang mga stations sa China. WOW na WOW!


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

*Malolos Viaduct.... *




















*Big Big Fatty Columns...*.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

bocaue, kuya wos ito yung hinukay nila tapos tinabunan ulit


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

tulay ng tabang


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

malolos


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

malolos pier 60


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

malolos pier 1 - 10 may mga ganitong brackets.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pampanga, right side row ng northrail part of phase 1 sec 2


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> bocaue, kuya wos ito yung hinukay nila tapos tinabunan ulit


I think we still needs some couple of times before we can finally judge how the Bocuae Line would like. Judging this picture, it would show that the line is totally in a low embankment scheme. But the plans clearly shows that the Bocuae section is a little bit higher to enable grade separation of tracks at this area.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


>


They have no intention whatsoever in demolishing those houses that's too close to the tracks. Anyway, a big sign of improvement in this section... Thanks Ichou! More pictures pa especially at Malolos where pierheads currently underconstruction.... THANKS......


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

*Manila seeks review of $500-m China loan
*
by Joyce Pangco Pañares

The government has initiated the renegotiation of an agreement with the Export-Import Bank of China for a $500-million that will finance the Malolos-to-Clark section of the North rail project to ensure that the project adoptsPhilippine safety and engineering standards.

As this developed, President Gloria Arroyo issued Executive Order 859, transferring jurisdiction of the North Luzon Railways Corp. from the Bases Conversion Development Authority to the Department of Transportation and Communication.

Under the new set-up, Mrs. Arroyo said the department can more effectively administer the implementation of the Northrail project unlike in the past when it only exercised oversight function over the project.

Northrail Corp. president and chief operating officer Zoilo Andin Jr. was caught unaware of EO 859, but he welcomed the decision of the president to place the corporation under the transportation department.

“I have not seen a copy of the executive order but I don’t see any problem with it. The President just wants to harmonize our transportation systems,” Andin said in a phone interview.

Andin also confirmed that Chinese firm Sinomach, formerly China National Machinery and Equipment Corp. Group,” showed “positive” reaction to the government’s move to renegotiate the loan agreement for section 2 of Northrail Phase 1.

“Efforts are ongoing to renegotiate the agreement. We want to make sure that the lessons we have learned during the construction of section 1 are taken into account,” he said.

“We are in the process of design optimization with our Chinese counterparts, and we hope this will result in a more efficient implementation that is also more cost-efficient,” Andin said.

China’s Export-Import Bank has provided a $400 million loan for Northrail Phase 1 that will have stations in Caloocan, Valenzuela, Bocaue, Guiguinto, and Malolos.

Section 2 will run from Malolos to the Diosdado Macapagal International Airport in Clark.

According to deputy presidential spokesman Gary Olivar, a renegotiated contract will entail using local safety and engineering standards if these are proved to be more stringent than Chinese laws.

Olivar said the loan amount might also have to be reviewed to see if adjustments have to be made, taking into account any escalation in project cost.

The Northrail Project is expected to reduce travel time from Caloocan to Clark by an hour and 49 minutes while the Northrail-Southrail linkage will make travel from Caloocan to Calamba, Laguna shorter by an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

China’s Export-Import Bank has provided a $400 million loan for Northrail Phase 1 that will have stations in Caloocan, Valenzuela, Bocaue, Guiguinto, and Malolos.


How about ang Marilao?
Dahil ba sa tabi ito ng SM? So may donation din ang SM para sa station?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> China’s Export-Import Bank has provided a $400 million loan for Northrail Phase 1 that will have stations in Caloocan, Valenzuela, Bocaue, Guiguinto, and Malolos.
> 
> 
> How about ang Marilao?
> Dahil ba sa tabi ito ng SM? So may donation din ang SM para sa station?


Only Caloocan and Malolos will be part of the China Fund, while the rest of the stations in Section 1 will be funded by Private and Realty Companies including SM which the stations will be located in front of it's SM Mall in Marilao.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

From pier 1 -30, pier 16, 26, 27, 28 and 29 na lang ang wala.
From pier 31 - 70 (i'm not sure kung 70 ang last), more or less 50% ang nakatayo na.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Regarding sa pagsasarado ng Tabang Bridge for this construction, parang (prediction ko lang) sisirain siguro ang Tabang bridge para babaan. 

Kasi kung makikita sa pic, yung taas ng Pier eh halos walang clearance para sa mga sasakyan mismo sa tulay. 

Ano sa palagay mo?

Matagal na ako nagtataka dyan sa taas ng pier eh, sabi ko parang ang baba. So i think ganon ang gagawin sa tulay ng Tabang, baka tanggalin na ito.

--

On the other hand, pwede din namang yung mas malapit sa tulay na gagawin na pier eh medyo pataas. Or siguro, baka kaya isasara dahil baka sa kawad ng mga kuryente?

Basta aabangan ko na lang kung ano nga gagawin dito.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ ito kuya WoS, hindi na nila gigibain ang bahay na yun? Imagine ang lapad ng ROW.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Part of the Malolos. The at-grade section.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Kuya WoS what do you expect sa design ng Pierhead?


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

Are they gonna build fence on both sides for safety?,its good to know that Northrail construction is already in full blast.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> Kuya WoS what do you expect sa design ng Pierhead?


Ganito!


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> Ganito!


Makanto ang shape.

Kuya WoS ano naman prediction mo kung bakit isasara ang Tabang bridge?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

posted those in the PNR thread.. hope you don't mind..


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> Makanto ang shape.
> 
> Kuya WoS ano naman prediction mo kung bakit isasara ang Tabang bridge?



They will no longer make some civil works on the bridge but instead they will just make use of the space to maneuver the equipments that will work on the two closest pier on the bridge. As you can see on the photo, there will be 2 piers that will be built too close to the Tabang Bridge. To maneuver the construction, they need to clear the area from pedestrians. The same way as what they did in Bocuaue. For safety purposes of course...


Ichou, saan bang portion ng Balagtas yung kinuhanan mo ng picture, nalilito kasi ako? Thanks.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

An embankment with height of 2.5m to 3m would be sufficient enough for this section of Northrail


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sir WOS ang magiging component ba nang riles ng northrail ay elevated at ground level?

At mga last part ng 2011 ay makikita na natin ang tren at makakapag test run na sila.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> They will no longer make some civil works on the bridge but instead they will just make use of the space to maneuver the equipments that will work on the two closest pier on the bridge. As you can see on the photo, there will be 2 piers that will be built too close to the Tabang Bridge. To maneuver the construction, they need to clear the area from pedestrians. The same way as what they did in Bocuaue. For safety purposes of course...
> 
> 
> Ichou, saan bang portion ng Balagtas yung kinuhanan mo ng picture, nalilito kasi ako? Thanks.


I see. Sa bagay matrabaho kung sisirain nga ang bridge tapos aayusin. Wala lang napaisip lang ahhaha.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Bravo! Great sign of progresss....Yess :banana:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

Finally a rendering,i wish to see the rest of stations.Why these photos are not
posted in Philippine thread?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

riles28 said:


> Sir WOS ang magiging component ba nang riles ng northrail ay elevated at ground level?
> 
> At mga last part ng 2011 ay makikita na natin ang tren at makakapag test run na sila.


Componenst Section 1 32km

10 Kilometers Viaduct
18 kilometers High Low Scheme Embankment
4 Kilometers Retaining Wall...


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you guys have a map on this project or probably some renders? I wonder how long is it?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Gaeus said:


> Do you guys have a map on this project or probably some renders? I wonder how long is it?


You can check their website www.northrail.com.ph. You'll interesting details about the projects and a couple of photo updates.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello Ichou, hope you can take shots once again the Bocuae and Balagtas area specially in those areas where they once excavated soils. Im positive there's at least a little improvement happend in that area after a couple of weeks, which can further more explains to us the facts of construction. Thanks!


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

^malolos


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

^^bocaue


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ dami na noh?
Tabang


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

So yan muna guys,

no updates muna sa susunod kasi magbabakasyon ako sa bicol,

so long drive ito hehhe.

Albay ang pupuntahan ko, so makikita ang Magayunong Mayon.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> So yan muna guys,
> 
> no updates muna sa susunod kasi magbabakasyon ako sa bicol,
> 
> ...


i

Ingat baby ko! Ang sipag you talaga! GOODLUCK at ingat. Wag u munang mag uppdate and enjoy the ride ha.. TAKeE YOUR TIME cause your really deserves it. :cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> ^^ dami na noh?
> Tabang



OO nga pala noh! Lagi kasi akong nakatutok sa unang pier... he he he :lol: Di ko namalayan yung mga sumusunod, dumami na pala.... :cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


>



wow! It looks like a u type viaduct is being set up here... hmmm.... 

Many thanks Ichou! Thanks a lot....


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

with curves, para sexy hahaha.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

muka pu atang matagal pa matatapos yan no?hehe
pa'add po facebook.
[email protected]
pede ba to?bago lng ako we...hehe


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi guys, I decided to join this thread kahit i'm not care of this North Rail. But I want to see the progress, and I was amazed of your pictures....  Sana maitanggap nyo ako. 

Since I had joined this thread, marami akong tanong na maitatanong ko sa inyo... Sorry nalang ah....









1. ^^ Bakit binabalutan ito ng plastic?









2. ^^ Is this Chinese contractor? Anong company? 









3. ^^ What happened to this pier? :nuts:









4. ^^ North Rail rin toh? ang ganda. 









^^ Curvy ang pierhead nito.... Ang cute.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

1. binabalutan para hindi po ganon kalawangin habang pinapatigas yung pier
2. chinese dating Sinomach naging CNMEG
3. nagsstart palang sila ng pagaayus ng mga bakal para sa pier kaya ganyan ang itsura
4. hindi po
5.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pasaway talaga si pi_malejana. tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

meh, whatever...:sleepy: better not post your pics kung ayaw mong ma quote... di ko alam kung anung ikinagagalit mo sa philippine threads, railway din naman yun... forum ito, masanay kang nang ma quote ang mga pics at posts mo...


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

ICHUO_MX said:


> 1. binabalutan para hindi po ganon kalawangin habang pinapatigas yung pier
> 2. chinese dating Sinomach naging CNMEG
> 3. nagsstart palang sila ng pagaayus ng mga bakal para sa pier kaya ganyan ang itsura
> 4. hindi po
> 5.


Thanks for the Information! Bakit nag backout yung Sinomach?









^^Signing Ceremony of The NorthRail Railway Project (Phase Ⅱ) in the Philippines



NOVO ECIJANO said:


> Finally a rendering,i wish to see the rest of stations.Why these photos are not
> posted in Philippine thread?


Oo nga, Bakit nasa World Forum? Pwede ba ilipat sa Philippine Forum para mas marami ang makisali....


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

wheel of steel said:


> OO nga pala noh! Lagi kasi akong nakatutok sa unang pier... he he he :lol: Di ko namalayan yung mga sumusunod, dumami na pala.... :cheers:


ya wos, hanggang sa may industrial yang mga piers ganon kahaba yan, remember na pinuntahan mo at pikturan mo?


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> meh, whatever...:sleepy: better not post your pics kung ayaw mong ma quote... di ko alam kung anung ikinagagalit mo sa philippine threads, railway din naman yun... forum ito, masanay kang nang ma quote ang mga pics at posts mo...


ang hindi ko lang maintindihan kasi sayo, sinabihan ka na pero hindi ka pa rin nakikinig. kung hindi mo ako maintindihan ok lang. hindi mo naman din ako iniintindi.

at saka, hindi mo naman ako kelngan utusan kung wag kong ipost ang pic, hindi naman kita inuutusan para ipost ang pic sa iba.

kinagagalit sa ph thread, ngek, ako? di noh. nandun nga ako lagi. ayaw ko lang sa mga moderator ng ph thread. concentrated naman sila sa mga blue whales nila di ba. at saka, matagal ng may Northrail thread sa World. At si kuya wos ang TS. nawala lang ito dahil hindi niya nauupdate dahil mahirap nga namang mag update kung hindi ka taga rito sa Bulacan. 

ang puna ko lang sayo, nagpaalam ka naman, pero di ka naghintay ng sagot. sumagot ako, sabi ko sa mga interesado na lang.

NI NEVER KO NGA PINOPROMOTE TONG THREAD NA ITO KAHIT KAY KUYA WOS.
ikaw ba pano mo nakita to? SEARCH? Meaning interesado ka sa NR.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> i think this should be merged with the other thread... the title says it all, Philippines' Northrail and Southrail Projects--we already have that and it doesn't even have 200 posts yet... this isn't the Philippine Forums where every project can have a thread of their own...:2cents::nocrook:


at saka ito, tinatanong kita kung san makikita to, (the title says it all, Philippines' Northrail and Southrail Projects--we already have that and it doesn't even have 200 posts yet) hindi mo man lang ako sagutin, para naman talagang may ikalugaran na to. Eh hindi mo man lang nga ako matulungan sa pagsagot na yan, tapos sasabihin mo sa PH thread dapat.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> ang hindi ko lang maintindihan kasi sayo, sinabihan ka na pero hindi ka pa rin nakikinig. kung hindi mo ako maintindihan ok lang. hindi mo naman din ako iniintindi.
> 
> at saka, hindi mo naman ako kelngan utusan kung wag kong ipost ang pic, hindi naman kita inuutusan para ipost ang pic sa iba.
> 
> ...


what's the use of this thread then if less than 5 people visit it regularly... di mo naman talaga ako inuutusan choice kong ipaalam sa kabilang thread ung mga updates dito.. kakaunti na nga lang di pa nila makikita... actually meron nang northrail thread dito di ka na kelangang gumawa pa...

as i said, forum nga ito masanay ka nang may ganyang mangyayari.. we're all interested in Northrail in the first place kaya anu namang mali kung makita nila, besides the credit is all yours anyway--di ko inaangkin..

ngayon, kung ayaw mo namanh makita ng ibang tao eh di just send them privately to sir WoS, sabi ko nga huwag mo na lang ipost dito... we'll find our own source na lang kung ganuon...


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

hay naku, siya nagdecide na ako na iclose na to, for 24 hours, so tomorrow 4.27pm buburahin ko na to, orayt? 

saka na lang ako magpopost ng updates kapag may nakita na akong nagpost ng thread pra sa NR dun sa PH thread.

sana ISA sa ANIM na moderators ng PH thread, eh mag-isip. 

buti pa ang expressways may sari sariling thread, ang railways, pinag isa?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> at saka ito, tinatanong kita kung san makikita to, (the title says it all, Philippines' Northrail and Southrail Projects--we already have that and it doesn't even have 200 posts yet) hindi mo man lang ako sagutin, para naman talagang may ikalugaran na to. Eh hindi mo man lang nga ako matulungan sa pagsagot na yan, tapos sasabihin mo sa PH thread dapat.


during that time, the thread i'm talking was right under this thread, natabunan kasi wala nang nagpo-post... eto o:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516484&page=9

btw, a mod already PMed me dati di naman daw niya ito ime-merge, bahala na daw tayo kung paano bubuhayin ung dalawang thread...


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> what's the use of this thread then if less than 5 people visit it regularly... di mo naman talaga ako inuutusan choice kong ipaalam sa kabilang thread ung mga updates dito.. kakaunti na nga lang di pa nila makikita... actually meron nang northrail thread dito di ka na kelangang gumawa pa...
> 
> as i said, forum nga ito masanay ka nang may ganyang mangyayari.. we're all interested in Northrail in the first place kaya anu namang mali kung makita nila, besides the credit is all yours anyway--di ko inaangkin..
> 
> ngayon, kung ayaw mo namanh makita ng ibang tao eh di just send them privately to sir WoS, sabi ko nga huwag mo na lang ipost dito... we'll find our own source na lang kung ganuon...


u said, what is the use kung 5 person lang ang dito, ITS FINE, di ba nga sabi ko nga, kung sino lang may interes?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> hay naku, siya nagdecide na ako na iclose na to, for 24 hours, so tomorrow 4.27pm buburahin ko na to, orayt?
> 
> saka na lang ako magpopost ng updates kapag may nakita na akong nagpost ng thread pra sa NR dun sa PH thread.
> 
> ...


ah i now see where you're coming from... yeah, malungkot nga talaga kung na-lock ung thread; and you have a good point too, with regards to the numerous airport and expressway threads... paniwala ko din talaga dapat may sariling thread ang northrail duon... you should have consulted the other mods para malaman kung anung gagawin...


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> during that time, the thread i'm talking was right under this thread, natabunan kasi wala nang nagpo-post... eto o:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516484&page=9
> 
> btw, a mod already PMed me dati di naman daw niya ito ime-merge, bahala na daw tayo kung paano bubuhayin ung dalawang thread...


tingnan mo, alam mo naman pala, ngayon mo lang sinagot, eh ang tagal ko na yan tinanong, EH DI SANA MAY KINALUGARAN NA TO!

COncern ka ba talaga? Eh bakit hindi mo sinagot agad yung tanong ko na yon?
Kakaiba concerns mo.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> ah i now see where you're coming from... yeah, malungkot nga talaga kung na-lock ung thread; and you have a good point too, with regards to the numerous airport and expressway threads... paniwala ko din talaga dapat may sariling thread ang northrail duon... you should have consulted the other mods para malaman kung anung gagawin...


hindi ko na kailangan pa yun itanong pa o iconsult sa mga mods,

alam mo kasi, ang mods ang trabaho nyan ay tumingin tingin, magmoderate at mag isip kung dapat ba o hindi ang ipopost or what.

meron nga mga nag aaway sa mga thread, bakit hindi nila yun pagsabihan, samantalang mag open lang ng thread dedicated for a certain project hindi nila magawa? yun ang tinitira. ano ba naman yon? TAKE NOTE: ANIM SILA, anim silang mods don, di man lang ba ni isa nag isip na dapat magkaroon ng reform dun sa PH thread na yun?

actually, sabi ko nga, sobrang IN GENERAL ang title thread na RAILWAYS INFRAS, eh tingnan mo nga, ang daming updates ng NR, PNR, SR. Kung pag iisahin mo yun di ba mas maayus at magandang talakayan, eh yung existing na thread eh, ang gulo. Tapos sabayan pa ng pinupuna na ng taga PNR yung thread na yon. Parang damay lahat. 

kung nagawa nilang i-sustain ang NLEX, SCTEX, TPLEX, SKYWAY, COASTAL, SLEX, (at puro expresssways yan) magagawa din nilang paghiwa hiwalayin ang NR, SR, PNR. pero, ano ginawa nila?

hindi naman kasi nag iisip ang mga yun (sorry sa patama sa mga mods), AS IF NAMAN SILA ANG MAY ARI NG SSC.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> tingnan mo, alam mo naman pala, ngayon mo lang sinagot, eh ang tagal ko na yan tinanong, EH DI SANA MAY KINALUGARAN NA TO!
> 
> COncern ka ba talaga? Eh bakit hindi mo sinagot agad yung tanong ko na yon?
> Kakaiba concerns mo.


you honestly don't know how concerned i am... madalang ang updates dito nuon, pwera na lang sa mangilan ngilan ng updates ni sir WoS at ni sir barrera.. nung dumating ka, para kang hulog ng langit sa amin kasi araw araw ang updates mo... wala akong masamang hangarin dahil gusto kong madaming makaalam tungkol sa project na ito...

:cheers:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> hindi ko na kailangan pa yun itanong pa o iconsult sa mga mods,
> 
> alam mo kasi, ang mods ang trabaho nyan ay tumingin tingin, magmoderate at mag isip kung dapat ba o hindi ang ipopost or what.
> 
> ...


most of the time, only one mod chooses to take action... pagka nabura na ng isa, wala nang pakialam ung iba, unless na may mag consult sa kanila... they don't have the time to read every thread kaya anim sila...

i suggest i pm mo si *kiretoce*, mabait siyang mod malakas ang rason mo, he'll give it a thought...


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

eh wag na kayo mag alala dito, natutuwa ako kasi tahimik tong thread na to at kung sino lang may interes ang siyang nandito. 

pero yun nga, bukas 4.27pm idelete ko na lang na to. tapos yung mga moderators ng PH thread, baka malay mo nag-isip, gumawa ng NR, saka na lang ako mag uupdate.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> most of the time, only one mod chooses to take action... pagka nabura na ng isa, wala nang pakialam ung iba, unless na may mag consult sa kanila... they don't have the time to read every thread kaya anim sila...
> 
> i suggest i pm mo si *kiretoce*, mabait siyang mod malakas ang rason mo, he'll give it a thought...


yun nga, kung sino man ang gumawa nung isa na yun, i doubt kung nag-isip ba talaga siya. marami namang sumuporta, pero ewan ko ba dun sa mod na yun. 

pero anyway, ano mang nasabi ko sa mods, eh, Batu-bato sa langit...

basta, nagdecide na ako na iclose na itong NR thread na ginawa ko.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

eh wait, pano to i-close?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> ya wos, hanggang sa may industrial yang mga piers ganon kahaba yan, remember na pinuntahan mo at pikturan mo?


Siguro mga ilang buwan na lang yan, tapos na! 

Relaks ka lang Ichou, kahit ako gusto kong mag update dito lagi. Ang problema ko ngayon ay wala akong internet sa bahay at sa internet shop lang ako nagbrobrowse lagi. Mayroon akong smart BRo usb, pero INUTIL. Laging walang signal. Gusto ko sana ay magpapakabit ng linya DSL sa hauz, dati kasi mayroon ako kaya maski umaga, hapon at gabi, nakaka post ako dito sa SSC. Kahit sa Philippine Railroads, madalang din ako.

Don't worry, pag nagpakabit ako ng internet sa bahay, ay asahan mong lagi akong magpopost dito. Promise!


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> eh wag na kayo mag alala dito, natutuwa ako kasi tahimik tong thread na to at kung sino lang may interes ang siyang nandito.
> 
> pero yun nga, bukas 4.27pm idelete ko na lang na to. tapos yung mga moderators ng PH thread, baka malay mo nag-isip, gumawa ng NR, saka na lang ako mag uupdate.



Wag, sayang. In comparison with other threads in International Railway Forum, Northrail is much talked than any other thread. Baka bukas makalawa, dadami rin ang maguupdate dito... :cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

pi_malejana said:


> you honestly don't know how concerned i am... madalang ang updates dito nuon, pwera na lang sa mangilan ngilan ng updates ni sir WoS at ni sir barrera.. nung dumating ka, para kang hulog ng langit sa amin kasi araw araw ang updates mo... wala akong masamang hangarin dahil gusto kong madaming makaalam tungkol sa project na ito...
> 
> :cheers:


Tama po yun, ikaw talaga ang swerte namin dito kuya ICHOU! At si kuya Marco din. Sana wag kayong magsawa mgupdate dito. THANKS ICHOU!


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

kahit hindi ako nagpopost ay inoopen ko ang thread na ito araw-araw for new updates,i wish to see more of your site photos ichuo_mx.


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

speak in english damn it


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pano ba close itong thread, hindi ko kasi alam, parang walang option to close this thread.
gusto ko lang kasi na talagang ilugar na sa tama tong thread na to.
lagi na lang kasi pinupuna.


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

I for one support this thread. there's too much inanity in the general railways thread.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

I also support this thread. Gusto kong makita ang gawa ng Chinese sa NorthRail natin....


----------



## jenny_00013 (Mar 8, 2010)

GreenPeas said:


> speak in english damn it


ahh i think the two of 'em are mad... i'll support this thread... i want to see the construction of it..


----------



## jenny_00013 (Mar 8, 2010)

dewlin07 said:


> I also support this thread. Gusto kong makita ang gawa ng Chinese sa NorthRail natin....


ako din po.gusto ko ng thread na 'to... hehe


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

jenny_00013 said:


> ako din po.gusto ko ng thread na 'to... hehe


ai...buburahin to?wag naman...hehe maganda nga to we..atleast updated tayo sa NR project... ^^


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

please don't let them close this thread. i will try to find time to give updates.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Kung nasa Philippines thread lang to, kahit hindi mo ipakiusap na alisin, aalisin nila, ganon mag-isip ang mods dun.


----------



## marcjeff03 (Jan 21, 2010)

ayos itOng thread na ito,yung pier sa gawing fausta cor.Harap ng carwold malolos may porma na as of now,sana tuloy-tuloy na ito

mas maganda talaga may specified thread for NORTHRAIL,kahit may NORTHRAIL-SOUTHRAIL THREAD na para makarelate especially yung mga taga NORTHERN PART,KUDOS to ICHOU_MX


----------



## marcjeff03 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sana tuloy-tuloy na itong NORTHRAIL para maenhance ang ECONOMIC capability ng NORTH,masyado na kasi congested ang Metro Manila


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> Kung nasa Philippines thread lang to, kahit hindi mo ipakiusap na alisin, aalisin nila, ganon mag-isip ang mods dun.


wag na kua ichuo.. yaan mo na ung umaaway jan... mag'a'update din ako d2..hehe, )


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

marcjeff03 said:


> Sana tuloy-tuloy na itong NORTHRAIL para maenhance ang ECONOMIC capability ng NORTH,masyado na kasi congested ang Metro Manila


oo nga.ska pansin ko ung bandang south ng manila mejo nbigyan na ng mgagandang project.ang bandang north ngaun plang..kya dpat magtuloy tuloy ang development ng government sa northern part at central part ng luzon. hehe


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

marcjeff03 said:


> ayos itOng thread na ito,yung pier sa gawing fausta cor.Harap ng carwold malolos may porma na as of now,sana tuloy-tuloy na ito
> 
> mas maganda talaga may specified thread for NORTHRAIL,kahit may NORTHRAIL-SOUTHRAIL THREAD na para makarelate especially yung mga taga NORTHERN PART,KUDOS to ICHOU_MX


oo nga..haha, dba mejo mababa ung gnagawa para sa me fausta?dpat tinaas nila ng khit konti khit dun lang sa part na un.kc parang mababa, bka pag me dumaan na mejo mataas na sasakyan bka tumama.(pero d nman cguro kc planado un mabuti.) hehe,baka lang )


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

roi :)) said:


> oo nga..haha, dba mejo mababa ung gnagawa para sa me fausta?dpat tinaas nila ng khit konti khit dun lang sa part na un.kc parang mababa, bka pag me dumaan na mejo mataas na sasakyan bka tumama.(pero d nman cguro kc planado un mabuti.) hehe,baka lang )


pansin mo yung sa malolos crossing, tinapyas na nila yung kalsada di ba, flat na siya na dating nakaumbok parang bundok. flat na sya, kasi kailangan yun para hindi umabot sa girders ng northrail.


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

Wow, i didn't know that our national railway is in the World Forums! - this is good news. :cheers: I noticed though that there's a separate thread for North & South Rails; I think it would be better if there's only one. hno:

But honestly, I'm really happy that our very own PNR is showcased here outside our country. I just noticed that some of the forummers here and in the other rail thread speaks in Filipino - it's unfair to the foreign readers of these threads who also want to know the positive developments in our country.

Let's not be selfish guys, please speak in English!!!  :nocrook:


----------



## marcjeff03 (Jan 21, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> ^malolos


lagi ko nadadaanan yan heheu..ayos nga yung sa gawing [email protected] ichou..may pierhead na heheu


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> pansin mo yung sa malolos crossing, tinapyas na nila yung kalsada di ba, flat na siya na dating nakaumbok parang bundok. flat na sya, kasi kailangan yun para hindi umabot sa girders ng northrail.


oo nga..pati ung sa me fausta.kala ko dati para lang mabawasan ung trapik kc pa'akyat..hehe,un pla para jan sa NR project. :banana:


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any picture updates, Ichuo?


----------



## marcjeff03 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ou nga yung kalsada na nakaumbok sa may malolos crossing cor paseo del congreso eh tinibag yung kalsadang nakaumbok then ginawang flat

Yung sa gawing fausta cor.Ganun din tinapyas yung kalsadang umbok.mababa yung tinayon pier pagdating sa Malolos Club Royale


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

marcjeff03 said:


> Ou nga yung kalsada na nakaumbok sa may malolos crossing cor paseo del congreso eh tinibag yung kalsadang nakaumbok then ginawang flat
> 
> Yung sa gawing fausta cor.Ganun din tinapyas yung kalsadang umbok.mababa yung tinayon pier pagdating sa Malolos Club Royale


oo nga..masyadong mababa ung pagkaka'elevate dun.. ) di man lang tinaasan ng kaunti.hehe


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

cmula ba caloocan hanngang clark elevated ang northrail?hehe, o inuuna lang ang mga elevated parts?hehe


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

roi :)) said:


> cmula ba caloocan hanngang clark elevated ang northrail?hehe, o inuuna lang ang mga elevated parts?hehe


nope.. within the bulacan prefecture lang ung elevated.. though mostly at-grade, may grade separation naman on all intersections.. actually simultaneous ung paggawa ng viaducts chaka pag clear ng at-grade sections.. para sabay sabay sila matapos. laying down the tracks would just be the easy part.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

TheNicoVillanueva said:


> nope.. within the bulacan prefecture lang ung elevated.. though mostly at-grade, may grade separation naman on all intersections.. actually simultaneous ung paggawa ng viaducts chaka pag clear ng at-grade sections.. para sabay sabay sila matapos. laying down the tracks would just be the easy part.


ahaha..d ko maintindihan.  kala ko lahat elevated..d nman pla lahat..hahaha, sna me harang pra ndi mpapasok basta basta ng mga tao..hehe,bka me msagasaan ng tren.haha


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

sbe ng sir ko ang galing galing talaga ng gobyeno ng PILIPINAs... ung tren nandito na sa bansa ung riles ginagawa palang.haha,kya kpag gawa na daw ang riles ung tren nman ang sira sa tagal ng pagkakatago.haha


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

asa magkano kaya ang fare nian pagnatapos...kung mula caloocan from cruz(ggt) o kya caloocan from malolos.


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

STUPID PEOPLE SPEAK IN ENGLISH OR THIS THREAD IS LOCKED! :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

our language is filipino,we're filipino, and we'll speak filipino. unless it is required to speak so.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

delete this thread. to show who's STUPID.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

hindi ako mag sasalita ng english! mamatay sya sa kaba kung ano sinasabi ko. haha, ako naiintindihan ko sinasabi nia..hhehe, sino ba un?pampam.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

pwede naman kcng magtanong ng maayos,o kaya i'approach ng maayos.d na kelangan pa sabihin pang STUPID ang taong nagsasalita ng wika nia.haha, galit ako sa mga ganun we.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

anyway.balik sa topic..nakita ko knina sa me balagtas me naitayo ng pundasyon ng trean.ung parang sa malolos, nakaporma na.hehe.ala na bang updates jan?


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

GreenPeas said:


> STUPID PEOPLE SPEAK IN ENGLISH OR THIS THREAD IS LOCKED! :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


HOW DARE YOU CALL US STUPID.


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

THIS TYPE OF LOCALIZED THREAD SHOULD BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR REGIONAL THREAD GROUPS YOU MORONS.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

*Northrail Update!*

For the 3rd time, Northrail Project will be suspended due to Court Ruling. hno:

Got a text from highly reliable friend.... 

"Construction works on Northrail will soon ceased. Brace yourself for the most discouraging moments to come. "

"Inuubos na lang nila yung fund $50m Malolos to Bocaue stretch preliminary civil works, tapos will wait for the court ruling" hno:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

roi :)) said:


> sbe ng sir ko ang galing galing talaga ng gobyeno ng PILIPINAs... ung tren nandito na sa bansa ung riles ginagawa palang.haha,kya kpag gawa na daw ang riles ung tren nman ang sira sa tagal ng pagkakatago.haha


The worst is yet to come roi... Let's just pray it it won't be that long "Court Order" to take effect.... For a train fan like me, I was really shocked when I got the news.... hno:


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

GreenPeas said:


> THIS TYPE OF LOCALIZED THREAD SHOULD BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR REGIONAL THREAD GROUPS YOU MORONS.


YOU'RE A MORON


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

GreenPeas is right guys... we shouldn't be posting in filipino...


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

wheel of steel said:


> The worst is yet to come roi... Let's just pray it it won't be that long "Court Order" to take effect.... For a train fan like me, I was really shocked when I got the news.... hno:


ahaha.magdasal na nga.kc ala namang mabilis sa korte ng pilipinas. lahat delayed.patay tayo jan.sabe na nga ba't un ang kutob ko ehh..tsk tsk tsk


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

TheNicoVillanueva said:


> HOW DARE YOU CALL US STUPID.


tama!tama! how dare him. :X


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

wheel of steel said:


> For the 3rd time, Northrail Project will be suspended due to Court Ruling. hno:
> 
> Got a text from highly reliable friend....
> 
> ...


susme...ehh mauubos na un, sandali nalang un at ubos na. panu yan. dapat matuloy yan!amp. nakakainis talga ang gobyerno ng pilipinas.....grrrrrr


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

GreenPeas said:


> THIS TYPE OF LOCALIZED THREAD SHOULD BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR REGIONAL THREAD GROUPS YOU MORONS.


hei talking dog.is it a big deal for u to understand that even if this is not belong in regional thread we still have the freedom to speak our language as our member are using it too.if u'll ask,then ask.we'll answer it da way u ask it. damn it u freak.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> GreenPeas is right guys... we shouldn't be posting in filipino...


ang punto ko lng pu.kung magtatanong cia.ayusin nia, kya naman namin mag'english khit pasablay sablay.ang poblema sasabihan pa kmi ng d naman kagandahang salita. kung required mag'english sabhin nia ng wasto, edi mag'e'english kmi.ndi ung tipo bang kelangan tayong mag'english kc d cia makarelate,un ang dating sakin eh..thats my opinion.


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't mind being reminded to speak in English. But I can't allow any moron to call us hurtful and unnecessary names.


----------



## anonymous_filipino (Sep 21, 2005)

This is the world forums. We are required to type in English here, no Filipino language please. Foreign forumers would not be able to understand this thread if we are typing our words in Filipino.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

Its too bad if there is really court ruling to suspend this project.this is one of my favorite threads,i dont see any news regarding this in any of our local broadsheets.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> Its too bad if there is really court ruling to suspend this project.this is one of my favorite threads,i dont see any news regarding this in any of our local broadsheets.


a court ruling to?
another new plans?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> a court ruling to?
> another new plans?


Was about the pending Northrail Case filed in Makati last year. Northrail still have to wait for the court order so the Philippine Standards should take effect in ODA projects like this and also questionable practice of the lending countries to allow full authority of their own contractors. hno:

Note: Anyway, almost all works are being done by Filipino Sub-con, what's the matter with it? hno:

Pu$ang I$ang Korte to! hno:


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

TheNicoVillanueva said:


> I don't mind being reminded to speak in English. But I can't allow any moron to call us hurtful and unnecessary names.


ryt.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> Its too bad if there is really court ruling to suspend this project.this is one of my favorite threads,i dont see any news regarding this in any of our local broadsheets.


i doubt this project will be finish.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyway, marami akong nakitang chinese sa site. Sobrang dami kanina sa Balagtas part.
Kitang kita ko yung dala dala nung isang intsik, yung gamit niya may chinese characters pa talaga.
Parang ang titibay na din ng mga chinese, kahit sa sobrang init sa ngayon.


Malolos area, yung part na at-grade, yun ang inaayus nila.


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE JUST STUBBORN AND IRRITATING. :bash: 

THIS PROJECT SUCKS BIGTIME ANYWAY


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

GreenPeas said:


> PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE JUST STUBBORN AND IRRITATING. :bash:
> 
> THIS PROJECT SUCKS BIGTIME ANYWAY



Ichou, pare pigilan mo ako, masasapak ko na talaga tong gagong to! :lol:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*I suggest that people should chill for a sec and stop :bash: Cause if you guys don't there will be some brigging and banning happening and we would hate to see that!*

Anyway, since this thread is in the *world section*, please use *English* for discussion. I'm sure Filipinos are fluent in this language.

If you guys want to discuss this topic in your own language, go to here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083653


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Calling all moderators of this category.

Pls lock this thread now. Or you may delete it, much better.

-ichuo_mx / thread starter


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

Calling all moderators of this category.

Pls lock this thread now. Or you may delete it, much better.

-ichuo_mx / thread starter


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

wheel of steel said:


> Ichou, pare pigilan mo ako, masasapak ko na talaga tong gagong to! :lol:


 ulul pala to eh.kung nde ka belong wag ka makisali, gago!


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

ichou wag mo hayaang mabura to..mag'eenglish nalang kmi kung kelangan.hehe, maganda tong thread na to eh.ska anu ung cnasabe nung matandang un na kelangan daw ilipat to sa regional ek ek?d pu ba pede un.


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

GreenPeas said:


> PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE JUST STUBBORN AND IRRITATING. :bash:
> 
> THIS PROJECT SUCKS BIGTIME ANYWAY


if u see u dont belong here, then leave. common sense! annoying oladman!!!:bash:


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

GreenPeas said:


> PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE JUST STUBBORN AND IRRITATING. :bash:
> 
> THIS PROJECT SUCKS BIGTIME ANYWAY


if u see u dont belong here, then leave. common sense! annoying oldman!!!:bash:


----------



## roi :)) (Mar 2, 2010)

GreenPeas said:


> PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE JUST STUBBORN AND IRRITATING. :bash:
> 
> THIS PROJECT SUCKS BIGTIME ANYWAY


do u want to understand wat were talking to?here it goes. **** U! :banana:


----------



## jenny_00013 (Mar 8, 2010)

there's a problem 'bout of this project? i hope it'll be finish.


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

roi :)) said:


> do u want to understand wat were talking to?here it goes. **** U! :banana:


 YOU TOO!!! TALK ABOUT YOUR RUBBISH NATIONALISTIC PRIDE! :lol::lol:


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

You guys just don't know when to shut up.

Anyway, for all this is worth, here are some old northrail news.

*New NORTHRAIL chief vows to meet construction target*

A mechanical engineer with an extensive and expansive entrepreneurial and engineering practice recently assumed the top post of the North Luzon Railways Corporation (NORTHRAIL), a government entity overseeing the construction of a modern railway from Caloocan to Clark in Pampanga.

President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo named John Paolo Hizon chairman and chief executive officer of NORTHRAIL, replacing Secretary Edgardo D. Pamintuan.

Prior to his appointment at the helm of NORTHRAIL, Hizon served as a member of the board of directors of the railway firm for five years. 

“We welcome the appointment of JP Hizon and we look forward to working with him,” said NORTHRAIL president and chief operating officer Zoilo L. Andin Jr. “He is very familiar with the undertaking and can provide the continuity in fast-tracking the construction of the modern railway project that will benefit the residents of Central and Northern Luzon.”
A self-made businessman, Hizon had been the founder of several business firms and has also served as chairman or board member of several ventures.

Hizon vowed to continue the momentum set by his predecessor whose innovative measures enabled the railway firm to gain significant headway in construction work. “I will work harder and I am confident of achieving our targets because I will be working with the same capable and dedicated team of engineers and support staff that Secretary Pamintuan had worked with. Together, we can put trains running our tracks in 2012!” the new chairman said.

NORTHRAIL scored significant achievements following the introduction of innovative measures that include simultaneous segmental construction method which tapped the skills and competence of Filipino sub-contractors who worked simultaneously at different sectors of the railway project. These measures resulted in a very substantial 17% accomplishment in civil works for 2009 alone from 6.85% when the project was suspended in February 2008. The 2009 achievement exceeds the cumulative accomplishments since construction work commenced in 2007 on the Caloocan to Malolos stretch or Phase One of the project.


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

The NORTHRAIL Project
A major undertaking of the Philippine government, the NORTHRAIL Project aims to build a fast, reliable and an efficient railway system in Central and Northern Luzon. 

The railway system is expected to further enhance the development and growth potential of the said areas. 

Implementation of the NORTHRAIL Project will be undertaken in several Phases. Phase I of the Project is an 82-kilometer rail line between Caloocan City in Metro Manila and the Clark Special Economic Zone (CSEZ) in Pampanga. 

Other phases of the NORTHRAIL Project are: 
-- Phase II: Branch line to Subic Economic Freeport Zone 
-- Phase III: Extension to Bonifacio Global City 
-- Phase IV: Extension to San Fernando, La Union 

Initial construction in Phase I of the Project will be the 32-kilometer stretch, or Section 1, between Caloocan and Malolos. Section 2 will be from Malolos to Clark Special Economic Zone (Mabalacat.) 

This Caloocan to Clark alignment will maximize the use of the Philippine National Railway’s Right-of-Way of the Main Line North, which has been abandoned for decades. 

Phase I of the NORTHRAIL Project will provide commuter train services from Caloocan City in Metro Manila to the DMIA at the CSEZ. One of the components of the efficient mass transport system is an airport train system between Manila and the CSEZ. 

Alignment of the NORTHRAIL Project will be linked with Metro Manila’s SouthRail and MRT 3 Extension Systems. Commuters from areas north of Metro Manila will have direct transfer to various SouthRail, LRT and MRT lines for destinations anywhere in Metro Manila


----------



## TheNicoVillanueva (Jul 11, 2009)

*Tracks and Trains*
The NORTHRAIL Project aims to build a world-class railway system, with trains capable of traveling at 100-130 kph, and with upgrading potentials for higher speeds and capacities. 

Trains will be traveling on a double track, allowing two trains to travel in both directions. This is a major upgrade from the single track in the PNR right of way. 

The NORTHRAIL Project adopted double track for the whole line as it provides the flexibility in operation, safety and increase in capacity. Widely used in many countries, the double track will enable NORTHRAIL to attain operational efficiency and capable of meeting future needs. 

The railway path will generally be at-grade or on embankment. There will also be sections on viaduct. To allow unimpeded operation of this high-speed train service, there will be no at-grade road crossings. Grade separation will be provided at major road crossings. 

This would mean faster, safer and efficient means of travel. It means easing the roads of traffic especially during rush hours. It likewise means greater capability to transport commuters to and from their provincial residences to their workplaces in Metro Manila.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

*i know when I'm wrong.i just can't stop myself being mad when something is wrong.*
:banana:

any picture updates here in nr project? i saw lately a tall metal-like structure at balagtas area.I think there is change and progress in construction as i expect.

****PEACE ON EARTH****


----------



## fengrun (Feb 3, 2010)

how do I go by public transport to the northrail construction? I want to take photos. 

I will be coming from monumento.

By the way, I don't fully understand how this will end up at caloocan station (sangandaan) of the PNR. That area is blocked by several concrete buildings and structures. How will they connect it? It seems to me like its an impossiblity.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

take a ride in monumento via fx,or bus going to apalit, san fernando as long as it will pass through tabang en malolos. (sorry 4 my grammar,i'm not fluently enough on my 2nd language.) then if u would like, u can take ur photos there at tabang bridge.in malolos u'll see the construction there in front of capitol compund.the construction is on the left-side of the highway so I suggest u to occupy a seat on the left side of the puv. )


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
dont worry your grammar is good enough and is better than mine and besides this forum is not an english subject.well,its been a month since we ha ve the last photos,im sure big changes have already been done,paging ichuo


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

^^

alright novo. i'll post some pics soon.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> ^^
> dont worry your grammar is good enough and is better than mine and besides this forum is not an english subject.well,its been a month since we ha ve the last photos,im sure big changes have already been done,paging ichuo


somebody in this forum told me once that we should speak in english,hehe, thanks by the way.i'll take a photo too once i see again the construction. i guess there's a lot of progress there.


----------



## Englehart (Jun 8, 2009)

good afternoon

guys is the consruction halted or not?
any pics also were also waiting in the PNR thread


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

fengrun said:


> wer is dis?


if im not mistaken,it is taken at tabang bridge..  the piers are almost done in general..


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*MPTC offers to build NLEx-SLEx 13-km connector road for P17B*


> THE LOCAL INFRASTRUCTURE UNIT OF Hong Kong’s First Pacific Co. Ltd. has submitted a proposal to build a P17-billion, 13-kilometer elevated road that will connect the North and South Luzon expressways.
> 
> At a briefing Friday in Valenzuela City, Metro Pacific Tollways Corp. (MPTC), a unit of local infrastructure giant Metro Pacific Investments Corp. (MPIC), announced that it had submitted an unsolicited proposal to the Department of Public Works and Highways to build a new road, which will span from Tondo, Manila to Makati, linking the two expressways.
> 
> ...


http://business.inquirer.net/money/topstories/view/20100430-267363/MPTC-offers-to-build-NLEx-SLEx-13-km-connector-road-for-P17B


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

hakz2007 said:


> *MPTC offers to build NLEx-SLEx 13-km connector road for P17B*
> http://business.inquirer.net/money/topstories/view/20100430-267363/MPTC-offers-to-build-NLEx-SLEx-13-km-connector-road-for-P17B


wow..okay yun! ahaha,  mas maganda kung ganun..


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

VOTE WISELY GUYS!!


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

malolos area


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

malolos area (non-viaduct area)


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

tabang guiguinto viaduct (near malolos industrial park)


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

almost 90% of erected piers in malolos were finished. pierheads next to be construct.

(i think 8 piers still yet unfinished out of 65 or 70? i am not pretty sure)


----------



## kaelthas18 (Apr 17, 2007)

sino na ba ngaun ang naghhawak na contractor sa project na to?How i wish dmci also handle this proj nlng. 

It looks like lrt ang dating ng mga poste. may on grade ba ung northrail? so bale every crossing naka viaduct sya? Sana ganito nlng pnr para iwas aksidente.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

kaelthas18 said:


> sino na ba ngaun ang naghhawak na contractor sa project na to?How i wish dmci also handle this proj nlng.
> 
> It looks like lrt ang dating ng mga poste. may on grade ba ung northrail? so bale every crossing naka viaduct sya? Sana ganito nlng pnr para iwas aksidente.


at-grade and via-duct.


----------



## filcan (Dec 6, 2007)

What kind of trains will be used for Northrail?...bullet train?


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

filcan said:


> What kind of trains will be used for Northrail?...bullet train?


no sir, a DMU type of train. 
60-80 kph urban areas
80-120kph rural areas


----------



## filcan (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ok thanks.


----------



## ArkiLurker (Aug 24, 2007)

Let us all hope that the new administration will not "touch" this project. However, things are looking really bleak as Mr Yellow is keen on cutting on Gov't spendings and he might completely shut this project down as part of it.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ArkiLurker said:


> Let us all hope that the new administration will not "touch" this project. However, things are looking really bleak as Mr Yellow is keen on cutting on Gov't spendings and he might completely shut this project down as part of it.


binoto ko pa naman siya tapos ititigil niya to..hehe, sana maisip naman niya na hindi applicable sa lahat ng bagay ang pagtitipid..hehe, malaking tulong to sa economy sana matuloy...


----------



## fengrun (Feb 3, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> no sir, a DMU type of train.
> 60-80 kph urban areas
> 80-120kph rural areas


they should have at least used EMU, electrified.

its faster.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

fengrun said:


> they should have at least used EMU, electrified.
> 
> its faster.


Yes, EMU has better acceleration than DMU, but of course capital costs are much higher. You need to justify the expense with high passenger numbers. Here in Sapporo, a suburban commuter line (_Sassho Line_) has long been served by DMU's, only recently have they started to electrify the route because of increasing population in the suburbs. Anyway, a double track line for Northrail will provide adequate capacity for the foreseeable future. They can always upgrade later.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

fengrun said:


> they should have at least used EMU, electrified.
> 
> its faster.


the previous news said, EMU trains will implement after a long run. or for upgrade.


----------



## ArkiLurker (Aug 24, 2007)

BAD NEWS FOR THE NORTHRAIL PROJECT



> In his first 100 days, Aquino said, he would create a commission that will review all of Mrs. Arroyo’s projects, especially those that had been tainted with graft.


It's highly likely that the NORTHRAIL project will be on top from among PGMA projects in serious danger of being discontinued and won't see the light of day.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ArkiLurker said:


> BAD NEWS FOR THE NORTHRAIL PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> It's highly likely that the NORTHRAIL project will be on top from among PGMA projects in serious danger of being discontinued and won't see the light of day.


he must make it sure that if he'll stop this project, he has a valid reason.. and i dont see any valid reason to stop this project except of it is expensive. hno:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

well, i think, there's no such thing as cheap project like this massive project.

imo, companies involved in this project will never tied-up or approved this project if theres an irregularities for this. so, it can affect their companies reputations.


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Northrail is the country's biggest infrastructure project so far and Chinas biggest railway project in SE Asia.


----------



## krrra (Apr 13, 2010)

wheel of steel said:


> Northrail is the country's biggest infrastructure project so far and Chinas biggest railway project in SE Asia.


any news about the other future railways in North Luzon, CVR(Cagayan Valley Railways)? If they will build the Phase 2 of Northrail to Subic (an economic zone), why they do not connect it until Mariveles, Bataan (an economic zone also)?


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

i saw a picture of the train in malolos, i forgot to take a picture...will somebody can take a picture for us?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

william :D said:


> i saw a picture of the train in malolos, i forgot to take a picture...will somebody can take a picture for us?


what do you mean?? that trains are already in Malolos??

:cheers:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> what do you mean?? that trains are already in Malolos??
> 
> :cheers:


nope...a picture only of the train..hehe,


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

update??pictures?news?


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

AYAN! RILES NA LANG ANG HINIHINTAY! LOL


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

UPDATES:

ON-GOING WORKS IN THE AREA OF TABANG. A LOT OF IMPROVEMENTS.

SITED A 2 HEAVY CRANES / TRUCK IN BALAGTAS AREA.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


>


ayan yung sinasabi kong picture!!! nice one ichou!! haha


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> UPDATES:
> 
> ON-GOING WORKS IN THE AREA OF TABANG. A LOT OF IMPROVEMENTS.
> 
> SITED A 2 HEAVY CRANES / TRUCK IN BALAGTAS AREA.


lagi kang naliligaw sa may borol, malapit ka lang ba dun?:nuts::nuts:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

hehe..ichou yan pala sinasabi mong riles nalang ang kulang....haha, magpicture ka riles duktong mo para tumakbo na!!!!! ahahaha


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

william :D said:


> hehe..ichou yan pala sinasabi mong riles nalang ang kulang....haha, magpicture ka riles duktong mo para tumakbo na!!!!! ahahaha


haahahahaah
balak ko nga sanang i-edit para magmukhang naka-park yung tren. hahahahaha


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> haahahahaah
> balak ko nga sanang i-edit para magmukhang naka-park yung tren. hahahahaha


ahaha,,, madaya nga tingnan we.. baka isipin nila e riles na lang talaga ang kulang kagaya ko...haahaa


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

--ichuo ..yung post mo sa MRT/LRT thread akala ko totoong train talaga


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

keLmikez said:


> --ichuo ..yung post mo sa MRT/LRT thread akala ko totoong tran talaga


ahehehe.
may joke kaya sa sinabi ko.


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

di ko nabasa ..naexcite kagad ako eh


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> ahehehe.
> may joke kaya sa sinabi ko.


me nabassa ako... jejemon ka???ahahaha, jejebuster ako..aw!


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Guys, this is an international thread, so please limit your use of Tagalog. Thanks! kay:


----------



## edly (Aug 13, 2008)

Is this the true rendering of Northrail train? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## edly (Aug 13, 2008)

ArkiLurker said:


> Let us all hope that the new administration will not "touch" this project. However, things are looking really bleak as Mr Yellow is keen on cutting on Gov't spendings and he might completely shut this project down as part of it.


I don't think the new president will put a halt on this. What his allies are questioning is that the project costs very high that they don't even see a single pier or track in the area. Now, the story is a lot different: they have to visit the site first before considering it into another congressional investigation.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

Sky Harbor said:


> Guys, this is an international thread, so please limit your use of Tagalog. Thanks! kay:


sorry.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

edly said:


> I don't think the new president will put a halt on this. What his allies are questioning is that the project costs very high that they don't even see a single pier or track in the area. Now, the story is a lot different: they have to visit the site first before considering it into another congressional investigation.


yeah... i dont think so too.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

edly said:


> I don't think the new president will put a halt on this. What his allies are questioning is that the project costs very high that they don't even see a single pier or track in the area. Now, the story is a lot different: they have to visit the site first before considering it into another congressional investigation.


The best thing to do for the next administration is to *continue* the project since it will boost economy and trade especially within the central regions of Luzon plus improve traffic and boost transportation accessibility to those living in the northern areas of Greater Metro Manila. Other than suburban rail, improve freight rail as well.

A decision to scrap the project will be a *major blow* to the development of infrastructure and to The Philippine economy.

That is why the current GMA administration is working on a *smooth transition* to the next admin to make sure that any developments on the improvement of the country and The Filipino people will be continued.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

WANCH said:


> The best thing to do for the next administration is to *continue* the project since it will boost economy and trade especially within the central regions of Luzon plus improve traffic and boost transportation accessibility to those living in the northern areas of Greater Metro Manila. Other than suburban rail, improve freight rail as well.
> 
> A decision to scrap the project will be a *major blow* to the development of infrastructure and to The Philippine economy.
> 
> That is why the current GMA administration is working on a *smooth transition* to the next admin to make sure that any developments on the improvement of the country and The Filipino people will be continued.


AND if it will be continued by the next administration and finished all of the credits will be given to his administration and not to pgma administration, am i right? hehe, sori for mah grammar.


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

ICHUO_MX said:


>


^^Is this a high speed train? Or just a regular commuter train?


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

happosai said:


> ^^Is this a high speed train? Or just a regular commuter train?


it's a DMU type of train. so i guesss this is just a commuter type but running in high speed enough to run 60-80 urban areas, 80-120 rural areas.


----------



## ayhan456 (Apr 16, 2009)

ICHUO_MX said:


> it's a DMU type of train. so i guesss this is just a commuter type but running in high speed enough to run 60-80 urban areas, 80-120 rural areas.


sir ichuo,i have a question what is diferences between `urban areas` and `rural areas`?


----------



## ayhan456 (Apr 16, 2009)

ICHUO_MX said:


>


this is what we could a `modern railway`:lol:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

edly said:


> Is this the true rendering of Northrail train? Please clarify. Thanks.


hmmm, i think so. 

but im not quite sure though this signage is right infront of it's another office in malolos part.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ayhan456 said:


> sir ichuo,i have a question what is diferences between `urban areas` and `rural areas`?


urban areas are those area that is crowded of houses, rural are mostly farms and only few people are living,. haha,    pls. understand my grammar. haha


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yan na ba ang modelo nang gagamiting tren Mr. Ichou napaka modern at mukhang patungo nga sa mabilis sa pag asenso, sana nga bumilis na ang paggawa sa riles kahit first section lang para naman masilayan na natin ang tren at makapag test run na.


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

When will those trains be available here in the Philippines? Who manufacture them?


----------



## krrra (Apr 13, 2010)

Kaunting tiyaga sa paghintay pa at lalarga na ang northrail!

"*MABUHAY ANG PILIPINAS!*"


----------



## Encyclopedia25 (May 25, 2010)

High Speed Rail ba yan?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ no (although i think that was the original plan)... max operating speeds will be around 100-130kph.. but they can always upgrade in the future anyway...


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ High-speed operation will only be possible if the line is electrified. If I remember correctly, Northrail was supposed to be electrified, but they decided against it last-minute due to, among other things, cost.

If it wasn't for the break of gauge at Caloocan, PNR trains would have been able to run on Northrail tracks smoothly.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ is electrifying as simple as putting up overhead wires??:dunno:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

krrra said:


> talagang nakakasabik na ang pag-arangkada ng northrail! Kaunti pang tiyaga sa paghihintay
> 
> Wait patiently


ya..patience lang at malapit lapit na ang inaasam naming tren sa bulacan..


----------



## Encyclopedia25 (May 25, 2010)

^^ Mukhang matatagalan pa ang construction ng NorthRail Project, aabutin pa ng 2012, phase I and II pa lang yun, may phase III pa. :wtf: :tiasd: :badnews:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

Encyclopedia25 said:


> ^^ Mukhang matatagalan pa ang construction ng NorthRail Project, aabutin pa ng 2012, phase I and II pa lang yun, may phase III pa. :wtf: :tiasd: :badnews:


after finishing the railways those trains are too old..haha,


----------



## Encyclopedia25 (May 25, 2010)

^^ They will need to replace them with a faster train (at least 200 kph), :banana: in Germany and Australia they have DMUs that has a top speed of 200 kph, or they can put overhead wires or electrified rail(s) for a EMU high speed train. :banana:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ a lot lot lot lot of money again.... haha,


----------



## Encyclopedia25 (May 25, 2010)

^^ But we can benefit from it. :cheers:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ya.. a lot of benefits...hehe, hope to finish the project ASAP... less time, less money.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ For what purpose yung nakabalot (covered) of that blue plastic?? :nuts:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

dewlin07 said:


> ^^ For what purpose yung nakabalot (covered) of that blue plastic?? :nuts:


di ko rin po alam..siguro para protektahan ang mga bakal?heehe, sa kalawang? baka lang..


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

william :D said:


> di ko rin po alam..siguro para protektahan ang mga bakal?heehe, sa kalawang? baka lang..


thats correct, since they're not yet ready to work with the pierheads.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

^^it'll take a long period of time before they can start of pierheads..


----------



## krrra (Apr 13, 2010)

Balita doon sa PNR thread, meron na raw nakalatag na riles ng NR sa Caloocan, just check out new pics.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ oo nga daw we..san me pictures?


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

william :D said:


> di ko rin po alam..siguro para protektahan ang mga bakal?heehe, sa kalawang? baka lang..





ICHUO_MX said:


> thats correct, since they're not yet ready to work with the pierheads.


Okay... Now I know... Thanks for the Info...


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

People, again, *PLEASE* refrain from using Filipino. Thanks.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

from the Philippine Forums...kay:



lightning099 said:


> In Malabon...


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

^^wow..different from the piers here in bulacan..    tnx for the shots..


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

the theory in the PNR thread is that the pier in the picture is a ramp to the elevted segment of the NR ..it could also be a part of a station


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

keLmikez said:


> the theory in the PNR thread is that the pier in the picture is a ramp to the elevted segment of the NR ..it could also be a part of a station


ya..i read that...it is possible that the theory are right...


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

keLmikez said:


> the theory in the PNR thread is that the pier in the picture is a ramp to the elevted segment of the NR ..it could also be a part of a station


it says in malabon, so its not part of the station.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

^ that is so amateurish!



daeng_jal said:


> seriously you guys,if you guys just keep on talking in language that only you guys can understand,why bother posting this in the international section?,
> 
> this was supposed to be a treat where you guys display,communicate and update on the progress in your country to the rest of the world.
> 
> forumers represent their country,and you are not giving your countrymen a good image with this kind of behavior.please be a team player,i n maybe others really wanted to know more about this project ,on what gauge that it use,what the max speed,and many more.





Philippines said:


> oo nga ganda nga ng view parang sa japan.. yung mga meralco wire ang ayos hindi sala salabwat:cheers:


^another stubborn filipino messing around! what a shame! these people are really really annoying


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

pTaMo said:


> ^ that is so amateurish!


do you have a problem with it?? the line is accurate anyway, except the stations...


----------



## joeyzhu (Jul 12, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> I made this thread dedicated to the Northrail project in the Philippines.


it;s good u made this thread. but while looking for the completion of this northrail project, we must also consider the unsafe conditions of filipino workers working on the chinese contractor who are greed and lack technical knowhow:cheers:


----------



## joeyzhu (Jul 12, 2010)

while looking for the northrail project to attain its goal, all of you must also consider the unsafe working conditions of this project as practiced by sinomach ....the BIG MAC.... eating all the efforts of filipinos out in this project


----------



## joeyzhu (Jul 12, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> Part of the Malolos. The at-grade section.


these photos are part of the subcontract agreement of IPM Construction with Sinomach. this is a 1.1 KM embankment section with another construction firm of chinese....Jiangshu doin the soil stabilization side by side with IPM.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ you seem to know a lot about this project... hope you could post some pics..!!

:cheers:


----------



## mikem488 (May 5, 2009)

They have been removing building structures built on the tracks paths in Angeles City the past few months.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

mikem488 said:


> They have been removing building structures built on the tracks paths in Angeles City the past few months.


aahhh.. has it reached Clark area yet?? i'm pretty sure they'll immediately work on the Malolos-Clark segment once they finish the Caloocan-Malolos section; 2012 is less than 2 years away now...


----------



## joeyzhu (Jul 12, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> ^^ you seem to know a lot about this project... hope you could post some pics..!!
> 
> :cheers:


pics? too many. but these pics are all safety violations of the contractors themselves.


----------



## joeyzhu (Jul 12, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> aahhh.. has it reached Clark area yet?? i'm pretty sure they'll immediately work on the Malolos-Clark segment once they finish the Caloocan-Malolos section; 2012 is less than 2 years away now...


no, it wont reach clark at the moment. there are design revisions especially along the stretch of fausta to tikay. they are revising the designs with due respect to sanpablo, sta isabel, bagumbayan (dakila) intersections. the railway right after malolos grand resort will pass on the ground level until guiguinto where it will be elevated anew thru the viaducts being constructed by Heidi Construction (a local company) hired by Sinomach


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

joeyzhu said:


> no, it wont reach clark at the moment. there are design revisions especially along the stretch of fausta to tikay. they are revising the designs with due respect to sanpablo, sta isabel, bagumbayan (dakila) intersections. the railway right after malolos grand resort will pass on the ground level until guiguinto where it will be elevated anew thru the viaducts being constructed by Heidi Construction (a local company) hired by Sinomach


ahh but i thought their deadline is 2012 for the first phase??
also, when are they going to work on the columns?? we've seen some tracks being laid in caloocan are they currently focusing on this section??

:cheers:


----------



## tisoycuba (Oct 27, 2006)

any pic sa clearing dyan sa Angeles,share naman pls thanks


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

tisoycuba said:


> any pic sa clearing dyan sa Angeles,share naman pls thanks


*ENGLISH* please...hno:


----------



## ayhan456 (Apr 16, 2009)

william :D said:


> wow..that's northrail??galing!!!  is that a rock that they're aligning?


sir,i think it`s not northrail,it`s in sta,mesa going beata station `pandacan bridge`.


----------



## tractionmotor (Feb 24, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> umm, that's not northrail... that's the Linkage project; probably somewhere around pandacan, manila...


you're right.this photo was taken after leaving sta mesa station.southbound track before pandacan bridge.


----------



## tractionmotor (Feb 24, 2010)

Sky Harbor said:


> People, again, *STOP USING FILIPINO IN THE INTERNATIONAL FORUMS*!


mr.sky.you mean STOP USING FILIPINO LANGUAGES IN THE INTERNATIONAL FORUMS?.I agree.


----------



## boom_box (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't seen any construction of terminal station or they prioritize first the rail viaducts..?


----------



## tisoycuba (Oct 27, 2006)

pi_malejana said:


> *ENGLISH* please...hno:


aba akala ko sa PINAS ITONG NORTHRAIL NA ITO ENGLISH PALA DTO :lol:BAKA SA ENGLAND ITO HAH:lol:taga nukaren ka ware :lol:


----------



## ArkiLurker (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^
It is a Philippine project but this is the World Forums section . I suppose this is where we share the updates of what's happening in our country (in terms of infrastructure or current events) with the rest of the world who apparently, generally do not speak Tagalog.


----------



## Mithril Cloud (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a reminder. It's not about where the project is being built, it's about where *THIS THREAD* is located.


----------



## mikem488 (May 5, 2009)

tisoycuba said:


> any pic sa clearing dyan sa Angeles,share naman pls thanks


No pictures. I am in the U.S.

But my friend said that some of the building torn down on the tracks are right next to Clark. Plus, there have been building taken down in the downtown area of Angeles on the tracks. Which is smart. You want an area cleared of everything 6 months before you build. You do not want to be delayed clearing structure or having court troubles as you build.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

is it possible if somebody MAKE a THREAD in the philippine section where we can speak FILIPINO LANGUAGE FREELY...then LOCK this thread?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

we have a Railroad Thread in the Philippine forums... and besides, why would you want to close this??:dunno:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

This could probably one of the best if not the PNR best double track rail portion i've ever seen in the last 5 decades. 

You can really see the raised embankment and ditch at the center of the track, brand new heavier rails with concrete sleepers, raised and new platform station with completely eliminated IS.


----------



## sushi___ (Jul 22, 2008)

tama ba namang kasing ilipat itong forum na ito sa World forums .. tsk tsk bawal magtagalog? eh sa pinas tong northrail na ito eh


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

sushi___ said:


> tama ba namang kasing ilipat itong forum na ito sa World forums .. tsk tsk bawal magtagalog? eh sa pinas tong northrail na ito eh


^^ GTFO troll...:bash:


----------



## taipan101 (Feb 12, 2009)

My apologies but there's already a local thread for Philippine Railways and developments. This thread is for the international community so that we can show the developments of our infrastructure projects mainly our railways. If your'e having a hard time expressing in english probably you can discuss your insights at the local forum.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

^Tagalog speaking Filipinos are irritating!


----------



## Brown Tiger (Jun 4, 2010)

pTaMo said:


> ^Tagalog speaking Filipinos are irritating!


HOY KUNG SINO KA MANG ASUNGOT KA, MAGHANAP KA NG INTERPRETER MO PARA MAINTINDIHAN MO ITO. WALA KA PAKIALAM KUNG AYAW MO MAGABASA NG TAGALOG.. UNGAS...


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

Any updates on the pier heads construction?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

happosai said:


> Any updates on the pier heads construction?


we haven't had any updates recently.. aside from the track works in caloocan, the only "news" so far is that they are going to cut the trees within Tabang Bridge, perhaps to give way for the viaduct construction in that area...


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

Brown Tiger said:


> HOY KUNG SINO KA MANG ASUNGOT KA, MAGHANAP KA NG INTERPRETER MO PARA MAINTINDIHAN MO ITO. WALA KA PAKIALAM KUNG AYAW MO MAGABASA NG TAGALOG.. UNGAS...


 say what? :lol:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

hindi magkakasundo mga tao dito hanggang hindi pinagbibibgyan na ilipat to sa local thread. wag niyo na intindihin ang mga hindi nakakaintindi sa tagalog.wala naman silang pakialam dito kagaya naten.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ I doubt that. There are people outside the Philippines who observe the projects intently. Hence why there are Philippine-related threads in the international forums.



sushi___ said:


> tama ba namang kasing ilipat itong forum na ito sa World forums .. tsk tsk bawal magtagalog? eh sa pinas tong northrail na ito eh





Brown Tiger said:


> HOY KUNG SINO KA MANG ASUNGOT KA, MAGHANAP KA NG INTERPRETER MO PARA MAINTINDIHAN MO ITO. WALA KA PAKIALAM KUNG AYAW MO MAGABASA NG TAGALOG.. UNGAS...


People need to understand that SSC, and in particular threads pertaining to projects in the Philippines, does *NOT* revolve around the Philippines, and in particular Filipinos who refuse to use English in the international forums. Just because this project is in the Philippines does not give Filipino forumers the right to use Filipino in the international forums: the thread is here so that foreigners can understand what is being discussed.

Do you even know why some Filipino forumers, myself included, are stressing this (using English in the international forums)? Because it's already been the subject of complaint *BEFORE*. To reiterate from the Southrail thread:



daeng_jal said:


> seriously you guys,if you guys just keep on talking in language that only you guys can understand,why bother posting this in the international section?,
> 
> this was supposed to be a treat where you guys display,communicate and update on the progress in your country to the rest of the world.
> 
> forumers represent their country,and you are not giving your countrymen a good image with this kind of behavior.please be a team player,i n maybe others really wanted to know more about this project ,on what gauge that it use,what the max speed,and many more.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

sige po.last na to.naiintindihan ko naman po na mali talaga.nagawa na.rule is rule. 

ang akin lang,northrail lang ba ang project na pwedeng tingnan ng mga foreigner? bakit ang ibang projects na mas malalaki asa local thread?ang northrail asa world?eh di ba mas interesanteng ipakita ang mga project na mas malalaki sa mga foreigner pero sa local thread na nailagay.bakit eto asa world forum yung iba sa local?saka ang hirap kasi, iniintindi masyado ang ibang foreigner, mas prioritized pa kesa sa pilipino na siyang tunay na makikinabang..no offense mga sirs.last na to talaga.mali po talaga ako. 




cheers.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

william :D said:


> sige po.last na to.naiintindihan ko naman po na mali talaga.nagawa na.rule is rule.
> 
> ang akin lang,northrail lang ba ang project na pwedeng tingnan ng mga foreigner? bakit ang ibang projects na mas malalaki asa local thread?ang northrail asa world?eh di ba mas interesanteng ipakita ang mga project na mas malalaki sa mga foreigner pero sa local thread na nailagay.bakit eto asa world forum yung iba sa local?saka ang hirap kasi, iniintindi masyado ang ibang foreigner, mas prioritized pa kesa sa pilipino na siyang tunay na makikinabang..no offense mga sirs.last na to talaga.mali po talaga ako.
> 
> cheers.


major projects that are in the Philippine forums are also posted in the international section like the "Northrail", "PNR", and the "MRT/LRT" threads... we also have Philippine airports posted in this section: "NAIA" and "DMIA"... you can also find Philippine Expressways and Bridges here...

and as i said before, we do have a *"Railroad" thread* in the Philippine Forums (transport and infrastructure section)... here is the link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1178319

if you don't want to post in English then feel free to post (in filipino) there instead ^^...

:cheers:


----------



## mikem488 (May 5, 2009)

If the poster will not use English. Then you should delete their post after one warning.


----------



## du4rcx (Jun 18, 2010)

^^this issue is very simple. if you cant post in English then this is not your place. why cant we follow simple rules. this thread is located in the international thread, if we want Filipino conversation, go to the local thread. this thread is the window of our country.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

can't give any updates regarding malolos and tabang area. guiguinto bridge was closed for renovation.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

some interesting shots... Tutuban Terminal in Manila...



























































































credits to Mr. Neil Nava....kay:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> can't give any updates regarding malolos and tabang area. guiguinto bridge was closed for renovation.


it's okay.. there are probably no major changes in that area anyway; although i expect the pierheads are done by this time...

:cheers:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> can't give any updates regarding malolos and tabang area. guiguinto bridge was closed for renovation.


i'll take the floor while the guiguinto bridge is under construction. btw do you know when the tabang bridge be closed?


----------



## tisoycuba (Oct 27, 2006)

check the chinese thread,they are using chinese words...


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ If that's a thread in the China forums, then they are free to use Chinese all they want. But if it's in the international forums, like where this thread is, I doubt it. Look at the China railway development news thread in this forum: even the Chinese people there use English!

And Filipinos, who are supposedly *BETTER* English speakers than are Chinese, don't want to use English where they're supposed to? :bash:


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

Any updates on the construction specially the section of caloocan have a rail now, and the malolos segment.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ you want updates?? 

here (from Bulacan Province Thread):



marcjeff03 said:


>


i don't really know what to make of it... not sure if the pier head is done...


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

NORTHRAIL UPDATE


Along Malolos City













































































































































































































































Tabang, Guiguinto, Bulacan













































































































































































taken earlier.
​


----------



## nicoutilities (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for the updates. 

It seems like every infrastructure project is moving slower under PNoy's watch. :/


----------



## nicoutilities (Jul 24, 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ooooooooooooooo..my pictures gone!


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

william :D said:


> ooooooooooooooo..my pictures gone!


haha, no need to worry.. you probably just exceeded your bandwidth limit (for this month)..

:cheers:


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

for this month?so it'll okay the next month?


----------



## nelo-- (Jun 13, 2010)

use imageshack.us instead


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks..but i alredy made a new account in photobucket.next time i'll try imageshack.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

nonsense project



GreenPeas said:


> Gov’t to renegotiate NorthRail contract
> 
> By Paolo Luis G. Montecillo
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> ...


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

*Nonsense Project*

Perhaps the government should just let the project proceed and then go after all those who received 'kickbacks." Make crime does not pay. High hopes for the Aquino administration:cheers:


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

william :D said:


> for this month?so it'll okay the next month?


Yes, it will be okay the next month. Actually, Photobucket resets bandwidth quotas on the 26th of every month, regardless of when you reached your quota.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

^^thanks...  :cheers:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

This could have been another heavy railway. 

*Japan to finance MRT 7*

by Jeremiah F. de Guzman

Japan has expressed interest to finance the long-overdue Metro Rail Transit Line 7 project that stretches 22 kilometers from North Avenue in Quezon City to San Jose del Monte, Bulacan province, the Transportation Department said Monday.

“JBIC [Japan Bank for International Cooperation] has been informed and has acknowledged the project and is prepared to consider an export credit,” said Transport Undersecretary Glicerio Sicat in an interview.

Sicat said JBIC’s positive response is a good development as the government has been pushing for the MRT 7 project. He said the government aimed to close the funding requirements of MRT 7 by October this year from the original schedule of June.

Universal LRT Corp., the consortium that offered to build the rail system, earlier said it would look at foreign loans either from JBIC or the Asian Development Bank to fund the MRT 7 project.

Universal LRT earlier said about $320 million of the project’s total cost would come in the form of equity and $900 million in borrowings from multilateral institutions.

The Transportation Department said it approved the design changes and the increase in the project cost of the train system by over $200 million due to higher cost of construction materials.

The construction of MRT 7 was supposed to start in February after Universal LRT bagged the contract.

The consortium, however, failed to raise a financing package due to the global financial crisis.

Diversifying conglomerate San Miguel Corp. earlier said it was finalizing an agreement with businessman Salvador Zamora to acquire his majority interest in Universal LRT.

Zamora bought majority control of the Universal LRT consortium in 2008 from Israeli businessman Eli Levin, the rail project’s original proponent.

“Our agreement is for us to buy in up to 51 percent,” San Miguel chairman and chief executive Ramon Ang earlier said.

The consortium comprises 12 companies, with Zamora owning 63 percent of the group.

MRT 7 will have 14 stations traversing North Avenue, Elliptical Road, Commonwealth Avenue, Quirino Avenue and San Jose del Monte.

The government under the original contract proposed to pay the proponent about $108 million a year in capacity fees for the next 20 years.

Investors will also get 70 percent of the net passenger revenue minus operation and maintenance expenses, and an 80 percent sharing in advertising and commercial development income.

The government will receive a 30-percent revenue share on net passenger fares, 20 percent on advertising and commercial development fees and 20 percent on income derived from real estate development.


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

^^what trains are they planning to use?


----------



## architect09 (Aug 6, 2010)

bakit maingay ang palaka pag naulan?
_________________________

mr. 909, maingay ang palaka pag umuulan kc malimig.. connect?? hehe


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

Any updates regarding the NorthRail? Aside from photobucket exceeding its bandwidth? :nuts:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Meron:

Eto: Pinatulan ng Aquino Broadcasting Network (ABSCBN) ang walang kwentang reklamo ng mga taga Taal, Bocaue na pilapil na paggawa ng Northrail sa kanilang lugar. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

NTprime said:


> I thought they decided to finally push through with this already...and then this comes hno:
> 
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/inquir...helved-in-meantime-over-Metro-mayors-concerns
> 
> ...


Philippine railway sucks!


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

^^It is easy to remedy that. You know.. (ala paquiao english) :nuts::lol::lol:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

A news about High Pilapil type of embankment about more than 2 meters in taal bocaue area. i am very sure that this is not a major prob. must have a sewage system there. they insisted to construct a viaduct type just like in malolos area. actually, same goes to balagtas area, it is a HIGH PILAPIL (they called it in the news) for about 2 meters high, but there is no major probs, or concerns in the area.


----------



## marcjeff03 (Jan 21, 2010)

pTaMo said:


> Filipinos are the worst breed of Asians! :lol:


And how bout you?,,at your arrogance dont you think you are the most worst breed among worst breeds:nuts:


----------



## du4rcx (Jun 18, 2010)

marcjeff03 said:


> And how bout you?,,at your arrogance dont you think you are the most worst breed among worst breeds:nuts:


that type of arrogance don't have a good breeding. that indicates the type of breeding in their country. "Uneducated and Idiot"


----------



## marcjeff03 (Jan 21, 2010)

pTaMo said:


> Filipinos are the worst breed of Asians! :lol:





du4rcx said:


> that type of arrogance don't have a good breeding. that indicates the type of breeding in their country. "Uneducated and Idiot"


Yeah right,the Worst breed ever.,


----------



## Santa Maria Bulacan (May 22, 2010)

This is an English language thread, not Northrail..


----------



## sushi___ (Jul 22, 2008)

pi_malejana said:


> ^^ GTFO troll...:bash:


well its ok


id like it better here in NORTHRAIL forum than in Philippine Railways Thread.
They always bash people there, even if you just say your opinion, they dont want you telling the GOVERNMENT members of the slow pace of the PNR and its projects... id choose this thread over that BIAS CONTROLLED "brotherhood" thread... (not everyone ok, there is just a group over int that thread that SLAMS WHAMS and DRUBS REAL and TRUE facts vs PNR)...


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

i heard that there will be a test run on NR tracks ..is that true? ..if it is, what train would they use?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

latest:



kikodj said:


> I shot Yesterday at Malolos


clearly, nothing going on on this side of the project..hno:


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

^^there is something happening ..iron is slowly turning to rust ..wahehe


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

^^right. i dont see any changes or improvements to the project. but the men in the construction site are still working.wonder what they're doing.


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## krrra (Apr 13, 2010)

when aquino administration started, northrail construction progress stopped


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Posting Northrail in World section is kinda embarrassing. Northrail is like the most low-tech of all the railway system being discussed here


----------



## absinthe_888 (May 16, 2007)

Is there any truth to a rumor that says Northrail, originally designed to be standard gauge, will now be changed into narrow gauge to be compatible with the rail tracks of the PNR?

-------

Also, to all Filipino Forumers, please post here in English as this Thread is located at the World Forums Section.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

*No demolition in Lucena rail station–PNR*

LUCENA CITY, Philippines – A Philippine National Railways official has assured the neighborhood in the train station here that their houses will not be demolished once the Manila-Bicol train trips resume next month.

“There is no cause for worry. Unless the house lies within three meters from the center of the nearest track, in which case, it will have to go,” said engineer Mauricio Enggay, head of the PNR engineering crew that has been preparing the tracks from Calamba City in Laguna to Gumaca, Quezon section.

Rommel Perez, president of the PNR neighborhood dubbed Purok Pagkakaisa, said most residents whose houses had been tagged for demolition in several surveys by railway men in the past were worried that they would be evicted.

Enggay clarified that the relocation area was still under study.

Last week, the owners of some residential structures at the PNR crossing here demolished portions of their structures that were inside the three-meter limit.

“The PNR men came here and measured the distance between my newly constructed store and the train tracks. When they found out that it was beyond the limit, I voluntary demolished that part,” said the store owner.

The PNR neighborhood residents expected that with the return of the regular train trips, they would go back to selling foods and drinks and cargo handling for train passengers.

But Enggay said they would no longer be allowed to sell their wares inside the train.

“Every trip has a canteen in one of the coaches ready to serve the passengers,” he said.

The Manila-Bicol train run is scheduled to start on the third week of September in time for the Feast of Peñafrancia in Naga City.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

there are reports that sleeper coaches from JR East are on their way to the Philippines...

photos of these sleeper coaches...:



absinthe_888 said:


> *Some pictures of the Hokuriku Sleeper Coach*
> 
> images from fukui_norisuke
> 
> ...


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

HELLO LADIES, & GENTLEMEN I AM INVITING EVERYONE TO JOIN IN RAILROAD GROUP IN FACEBOOK. WHERE HERE YOU CAN FIND THE LATEST AND HOTTEST RAILROAD AND TRANSPORT NEWS TODAY. YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME TO POST YOUR PICTURE, & VIDEO STUFF HERE. SO WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR? JOIN NOW! 

PNR, MRT, LRT in the Philippines

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Metro...LRT-in-the-Philippines/143064952375765?ref=ts


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

HELLO LADIES, & GENTLEMEN I AM INVITING EVERYONE TO JOIN IN RAILROAD GROUP IN FACEBOOK. WHERE HERE YOU CAN FIND THE LATEST AND HOTTEST RAILROAD AND TRANSPORT NEWS TODAY. YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME TO POST YOUR PICTURE, & VIDEO STUFF HERE. SO WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR? JOIN NOW! 

PNR, MRT, LRT in the Philippines

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Metro...LRT-in-the-Philippines/143064952375765?ref=ts


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

there's actually a new pier erected in this area.










and so on the other side.

pics to follow.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

i noticed that the piers height, and the level of the tabang bridge is kinda same in level.

my conclusion, they will demolish the tabang bridge and tranform in to an embankment to lower it? i dunno. in due time, they will close the tabang bridge, once the rehabilitation of Guiguinto Bridge near the San Ildfeonso Church and Guiguinto Municipal Hall will be completed in December.


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> i noticed that the piers height, and the level of the tabang bridge is kinda same in level.
> 
> my conclusion, they will demolish the tabang bridge and tranform in to an embankment to lower it? i dunno. in due time, they will close the tabang bridge, once the rehabilitation of Guiguinto Bridge near the San Ildfeonso Church and Guiguinto Municipal Hall will be completed in December.


i also noticed it...and i think the tabang bridge will be demolish to give way for the elevated part of northrail. Just like what happened to fausta area (though its not a bridge),its been demolished and flatten.

so after constructing the guiguinto bridge, daily commuters will still suffer for the next months bacause of northrail's construction.. the detour way is not too wide to accomodate the vehicle passing it, i expect a big traffic.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> i noticed that the piers height, and the level of the tabang bridge is kinda same in level.
> 
> my conclusion, they will demolish the tabang bridge and tranform in to an embankment to lower it? i dunno. in due time, they will close the tabang bridge, once the rehabilitation of Guiguinto Bridge near the San Ildfeonso Church and Guiguinto Municipal Hall will be completed in December.





william :D said:


> i also noticed it...and i think the tabang bridge will be demolish to give way for the elevated part of northrail. Just like what happened to fausta area (though its not a bridge),its been demolished and flatten.
> 
> so after constructing the guiguinto bridge, daily commuters will still suffer for the next months bacause of northrail's construction.. the detour way is not too wide to accomodate the vehicle passing it, i expect a big traffic.


interesting developments (btw, ichuo long no time no see...)...


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> interesting developments (btw, ichuo long no time no see...)...


the northrail is still in construction, as a matter of fact (as i've said in bulacan thread), they're moving up to pierheads, in fausta (malolos) area from 2 pierheads,there are now 6 pierheads. i guess they just let the pier to be tough enough?


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

originally posted in Bulacan Province Thread 15, credits to marcjeff.


marcjeff03 said:


> BUTI NAKUNAN KO ITO NG GANITONG KALAPIT..PINATUNGTONG PA NILA AKO SA TRUCK..HAHAHA
> 
> PIERHEAD #6 NORTHRAIL MALOLOS


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

Northrail
Malolos and Tabang,Guiguinto area





































































































































































































​


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

:banana: 

more updates:

Caloocan tracks:


mr.909 said:


> from the other side of nr....


Bulacan



marcjeff03 said:


> *NORTHRAIL MALOLOS VIADUCT 09.11.10*
> 
> *THE PHASE 1 PROJECT MAP*
> 
> ...


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

*NR Caloocan Update*









^^Caloocan Northrail.









^^NR rails









^^Bulakboy at NR



















^^NR PC Ties with Bulakboy









^^NR PC Ties









^^Caloocan Northrail.


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

NR Caloocan Updates! (09-12-10)


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

keLmikez said:


>


The existence of the SE Asia First Standard Gauge Heavy Railway System. :cheers:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks for the photos,it shows that Northrail is moving.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

> The existence of the SE Asia First Standard Gauge Heavy Railway System.


Are you talking about 1,435mm for heavy train? if so than This is not true, In aceh province of Indonesia, they already have standard gauge heavy system installed a year ago. 

here are the pic http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4446476547_f5a72b6fef_o.jpg and http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4117/4778240071_92ac4d9d86_b.jpg

cheers


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

David-80 said:


> Are you talking about 1,435mm for heavy train? if so than This is not true, In aceh province of Indonesia, they already have standard gauge heavy system installed a year ago.
> 
> here are the pic http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4446476547_f5a72b6fef_o.jpg and http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4117/4778240071_92ac4d9d86_b.jpg
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the clarification Mr. David. Im not actually aware of this but it's so nice the most workabale narrow guage system Country in SE Asia is also having it standard gauge debu. Wow! Kudos to both Indonesia and the Philippines for moving this... :banana:


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ No worries bro, still good news for PNR, its time for south east asia to have standard gauge system in place for our national railway system :cheers:

Cheers


----------



## riles28 (Jul 10, 2008)

Now the Northrail phase 1 are full swing ahead as the construction continous.


----------



## du4rcx (Jun 18, 2010)

^^a real "trapo".


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

i saw many workers in malolos area, working even at night. 10 oclock pm.
working on the pierheads. adding more steels.


----------



## Karisma (May 23, 2010)

kailan lpo itatayo pier sa pampanga? hihintayin ba muna mtapos ang northrail bulakan bago simulan ang papunta clark?


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

Karisma said:


> kailan lpo itatayo pier sa pampanga? hihintayin ba muna mtapos ang northrail bulakan bago simulan ang papunta clark?


yep.as far as i know before starting the section 2 of phase 1 (malolos-clark), they will finish first the section 1 of phase 1(caloocan-clark).


----------



## sushi___ (Jul 22, 2008)

william :D said:


> yep.as far as i know before starting the section 2 of phase 1 (malolos-clark), they will finish first the section 1 of phase 1(caloocan-clark).


i hope they would do parallel construction like what they do in china and japan, i mean its faster, but more cost efficient even if budgets will tend to balloon at first. philippine construction is too slow because of part 1, part 2, part 3... planning is supposedly measurement... i hope they can think about this...


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

Project contracting of NorthRail
http://www.sinomach.com.cn/templates/T_common_en/index.aspx?nodeid=166

Communications and Transportation Engineering of NorthRail
http://www.sinomach.com.cn/templates/T_common_en/index.aspx?nodeid=203


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

sushi___ said:


> i hope they would do parallel construction like what they do in china and japan, i mean its faster, but more cost efficient even if budgets will tend to balloon at first. philippine construction is too slow because of part 1, part 2, part 3... planning is supposedly measurement... i hope they can think about this...


I Agree. Look at the China now, to built a railway they just need a year or 2 years to finish it. How about us? It takes a decade before finish it. or maybe we cannot finish it well.... hno: Oh, Philippines. :bash:

Maybe we can buy some 2nd hand trains (with "higaan") in China, I think it is not bad. 

What is the highest speed that the train can run when the Northrail opens?


----------



## 915bungohunter (Aug 22, 2010)

dewlin07 said:


> I Agree. Look at the China now, to built a railway they just need a year or 2 years to finish it. How about us? It takes a decade before finish it. or maybe we cannot finish it well.... hno: Oh, Philippines. :bash:
> 
> Maybe we can buy some 2nd hand trains (with "higaan") in China, I think it is not bad.
> 
> What is the highest speed that the train can run when the Northrail opens?


yes we can buy 2nd hand but its better to acquired newer trains,coaches in Indonesia they can manufacture train coaches at more affordable price

Its 100-to 130 kph not too bad its enough to reach clark in 1 hours


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

dewlin07 said:


> I Agree. Look at the China now, to built a railway they just need a year or 2 years to finish it. How about us? It takes a decade before finish it. or maybe we cannot finish it well.... hno: Oh, Philippines. :bash:
> 
> Maybe we can buy some 2nd hand trains (with "higaan") in China, I think it is not bad.
> 
> What is the highest speed that the train can run when the Northrail opens?


why settle for 2nd hand (or are you talking about PNR)?? Northrail will acquire around 20 brand new 4-car trains that will have a max. operating speed of around 130kph...

i have a feeling we'll get the DF11G locomotive... it resembles the train on one of northrail's posters...

from China Railways thread:



greenlion said:


> *"Z" trains - overnight express, are the best non-CRH trains in China*, it usually use DF11G "Pig Head" locomotive, manufacture by CSR Qishuyan Factory, and 25T carriage, manufactuer by BST Sifang, CNR Tangshan, CNR Changchun & CSR Puzhen factory


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> why settle for 2nd hand (or are you talking about PNR)?? Northrail will acquire around 20 brand new 4-car trains that will have a max. operating speed of around 130kph...
> 
> i have a feeling we'll get the DF11G locomotive... it resembles the train on one of northrail's posters...
> 
> ...


yes! this is what i am talking for...  kay: We can buy some coaches and train heads in China for the Northrail... (not CRH.... :lol


----------



## Karisma (May 23, 2010)

when is the target opening for northrail malolos section? what i know is 2013


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

good news!! the Sleeper Coaches from JAPAN have arrived...:banana:

here are some pics from railfans in the philippines...kay:



batang_riles30 said:


> ^^
> 1st class coach
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruffarambo1 (Oct 2, 2010)

*what is happening to this project a lot of fuss going on*

Northrail contract to be renegotiated

(The Philippine Star) Updated October 03, 2010 12:00 AM

MANILA, Philippines - The government will renegotiate the multimillion-dollar Northrail contract with the Chinese government, reliable sources have told The STAR.

Manila has notified Beijing about the renegotiation of the contract for what has been criticized as the most expensive railway project in the world. No specific date has been set for the start of the talks.

Launched in 2004, the project was funded mainly with a $400-million loan from China’s Export-Import Bank, with counterpart funding of $103 million from the Philippines. The railway was supposed to be operational by February this year.

Beijing picked one of its state firms, Chinese National Machinery and Equipment Group (CNMEG), as the principal contractor.

The project, which will rehabilitate 80.2 kilometers of the north line of the old Philippine National Railways, is supposed to run from Caloocan City to Malolos, Bulacan and then on to the Diosdado Macapagal International Airport in Clark Field, Pampanga.

CNMEG has received $150 million in advance payment from the Philippine government for the 32-kilometer stretch from Caloocan to Malolos.

Critics have alleged that much of the $150 million ended up as kickback.

CNMEG was awarded the contract without public bidding. Arroyo administration officials said this was allowed in government-to-government deals. 

A review of the deal, conducted by the University of the Philippines College of Law, however, disputed this, saying the award violated the Government Procurement Act.

Another flaw cited in the contract by the UP study, which could be among the points to be renegotiated, is a provision giving Chinese courts jurisdiction over disputes regarding the project, instead of courts in the Philippines or a neutral country.

The UP study also noted that the Philippines allowed China’s Eximbank to remit payments from the $400-million loan directly to CNMEG instead of coursing the funds through Philippine authorities.

CNMEG wanted to increase the project cost by another $299.4 million, citing foreign exchange losses, inflation, cost of delays in construction, and changes in the original scope of work. The Arroyo administration had also considered a shift from diesel-powered to electric trains.

The company suspended work on the project in February 2008 when its demand was not met.

As of July 2008, the Philippines had already shelled out P5.4 billion for the project and paid a total of P1 billion in interest payments for the Chinese loan, with nothing to show for it, Sen. Franklin Drilon said at the time.

Senators in the previous Congress had urged former speaker Jose de Venecia Jr., who was described as the principal broker of the project with China, to speak about the deal, including the allegations on the $150-million kickback.

The buyer credit loan agreement was signed in Beijing on Feb. 26, 2004. On Sept. 29, 2004, an initial drawdown of $105 million was made by the North Luzon Railways Corp. The NLRC, a subsidiary of the Bases Conversion Development Authority, has been paying $400,000 in monthly interest for the loan since January 2005.

The National Housing Authority (NHA) has spent some P6 billion to relocate 20,000 families along the railroad tracks. The NHA reportedly needs P2 billion more to relocate another 19,000 families in Pampanga.


----------



## ruffarambo1 (Oct 2, 2010)

*why is it filled with trash?*










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

^^
Better yet, is that a dog sniffing around (or a small goat grazing) by the sleeping car?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> Better yet, is that a dog sniffing around (or a small goat grazing) by the sleeping car?


a goat.. for grass cutting...:lol::nuts:

EDIT: video of unloading...:cheers:



happosai said:


> ^^Unloading of the Sleeper Coaches in Tayuman Yard.


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

i was in pampanga in san fernando and clark yesterday.
ROW's were cleared.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ that's good news!!kay:

______________________________

new photos from the northrail website...:banana:kay:














































:cheers:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

there's a latest news about the renegotiation of the northrail, increasing costs and a change from DMU to EMU.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*RP reviews North Luzon Railways contract with China's CNMEG*


> The government is reviewing its contract with a Chinese contractor in rehabilitating the old north line from Caloocan City to Malolos, Bulacan of the Philippine National Railways.
> 
> “The contract is being reviewed," Presidential spokesman Edwin Lacierda said Monday, referring to the contract between North Luzon Railways Corp. and China National Machinery and Equipment Corp. (CNMEG).
> 
> ...


http://www.gmanews.tv/story/202597/rp-reviews-north-luzon-railways-contract-with-chinas-cnmeg


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ thank you for the updates!!:banana:kay:

finally, we can now have a sense of what the columns will look like


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Northrail Updates (11-05-10)
Malinta Area


----------



## absinthe_888 (May 16, 2007)

Construction of the pier heads seem to be suddenly fast tracked...Is there a completed pier head already?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^



ICHUO_MX said:


> [


i'm guessing they're ready to pour cement on this one...:dunno::banana:


----------



## ICHUO_MX (Aug 24, 2009)

pi_malejana said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing they're ready to pour cement on this one...:dunno::banana:


poured in cement yesterday


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Nice update ichuo... Keep up the good work guys... 

BTW, can I post your update at the RIHSPI forum?


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

ICHUO_MX said:


> poured in cement yesterday


updates


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

ICHUO_MX said:


> poured in cement yesterday


that's good!! construction pace seems to be picking up now...:banana::banana:

:cheers:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

updates on the other side of the viaduct section..

from kramwerdnalasru...kay:



kramwerdnalasru said:


> I'm not sure where to post these pics sa transport and infra so I decided dito na lang... After all, this is still part of Bulacan...
> 
> This is the ongoing construction of the North Rail Project which will start from Caloocan and end in Clark (based sa nakikita ko sa daan ) in this part of Malolos, Bulacan... May sarili ba 'tong thread? If there is none, I think this deserves one...
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

PNR Northrail Updates

malabon area (11-13-10)
Maysilo, Malabon Area








Tinajeros, Malabon Area









Gov. Pascual
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1589813197483


----------



## meybeleene (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## meybeleene (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## sushi___ (Jul 22, 2008)

meybeleene said:


>


where is this place? the houses are too near to it, unless they build a high wire fence its ok... well anyway... there seems to be alot of progress for Northrail 
especially in Malolos... wow I hope this will finish on time...


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

sushi___ said:


> where is this place? the houses are too near to it, unless they build a high wire fence its ok... well anyway... there seems to be alot of progress for Northrail
> especially in Malolos... wow I hope this will finish on time...


that's the Tabang Bridge in Guiguinto; that bridge will be demolished (probably next year) before they can start erecting girders in that section... as for the houses, yeah they are very near especially that pink one...:lol::nuts: lol maybe the government can't afford to pay for the compensation who knows...:nuts:

:cheers:


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.gmanews.tv/nation
*Northrail contractor gets bigger fee for less work*
By ROEL LANDINGIN, Newsbreak
12/07/2010 | 12:23 AM 

Amendments in the supply contract for the North Luzon Railway (Northrail), former President Gloria Arroyo’s biggest planned infrastructure project, have increased to $1.8 billion the cost to complete the 80-kilometer rail link between Manila and Central Luzon, potentially making it the most expensive government project since the mothballed $6 billion nuclear power plant in Bataan.

In the new book The Seven Deadly Deals: Can Aquino Fix Arroyo’s Legacy of Costly and Messy Projects? Newsbreak reveals that the new figure is half a billion US dollars more than the $1.3 billion cost announced by government officials last year when they approved an increase in the cost of the project. 

Apart from Northrail, the book also looks at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport Terminal 3, the Metro Rail Transit 3, the Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway, the collapse of the Quedan and Rural Credit Guarantee Corp., the troubled tender for Mt. Diwalwal gold-rush area, and the problems besetting the Department of National Defense procurement of military equipment.

In the Northrail case, Newsbreak reveals that the scope of work of China National Machinery and Engineering Group (CNMEG), the supply contractor for the project, was reduced even as the contract price was increased from $1.18 billion to $1.3 billion. The additional $500 million will cover items that will no longer be delivered by CNMEG but by future private sector partners and Northrail itself.

For example, the number of train stations that CNMEG will build between Caloocan City and Pampanga has been cut to from 11 to only six. The remaining five stations are expected to be built by private companies, most probably shopping mall operators. Similarly, most of the rolling stock will no longer be provided by CNMEG but by the future operations and maintenance (O&M) contractor and Northrail.

The increase in the cost to complete Northrail is one major reason why President Aquino has ordered a comprehensive technical audit of the project in preparation for moves to renegotiate the deal.

Another is that the changes in the supply contract between Northrail Corp. and CNMEG lack the proper forward budget cover, potentially making the new contract null and void.

The book quotes the new budget secretary, Florencio Abad, as saying that Northrail has not formally secured a legally binding forward budgetary cover from the Department of Budget and Management for the amended Northrail-CNMEG contract. While Arroyo and her Cabinet had decided to fund the additional costs from the budget in December 2008, that is not enough, said Abad.

*EMBARRASSING PROJECT*

Launched in 2004 as a great milestone in China-Philippine relations, Northrail has since become an embarrassing millstone in the necks of the two countries. Six years after it began, the project is only 15 percent complete as of end-2009 and is not likely to be finished until around 2013 at the earliest. 

Lack of technical and financial preparations as well as legal challenges dogged the project, which was awarded without the benefit of a public bidding. The Senate’s attempts to investigate the project in 2005 were stalled after Arroyo issued Executive Order 464, which required department secretaries to first seek the president’s permission before appearing in legislative inquiries.

In February 2008, the project suffered its biggest setback when CNMEG unilaterally suspended construction work on the project. The Chinese firm agreed to resume work later that year only after Northrail had agreed to its demand for an increase in the contract price. The negotiations led to an amended supply contract that was approved by Arroyo and her Cabinet in late 2008 and early 2009. When the government decision was announced in March 2009, officials said the project cost merely went up from $1.18 billion to $1.3 billion.

But recent research by Newsbreak, which benefited from easier access to official documents following the change in administration in July, shows that the cost to complete the Northrail project could be as high as $1.8 billion and not just $1.3 billion because of the reduction in CNMEG’s scope of work.

The bulk of the extra costs will cover train cars and engines. Instead of delivering 62 four-car diesel multiple units (DMUs), CNMEG will just cover the purchase of an initial set of 4 eight-car DMUs while the future private operator will be bear the responsibility to acquire 30 eight-car DMUs. Northrail will also purchase 23 eight-car DMUS on the ninth year of operation.

Despite these problems, the Aquino administration is not about to scrap the amended Northrail-CNMEG contract but is instead working to renegotiate it to improve the terms, according to Jose de Jesus, the transport and communications secretary.

He said the new administration is still keen on completing the rail project which is a necessary component of plans to boost transport links between Metro Manila and Central Luzon. Diplomatic relations with China, the country’s fourth biggest source of official development assistance, is also another factor to consider, he said. 

(Newsbreak’s newest book The Seven Deadly Deals: Can Aquino Fix Arroyo’s Legacy of Costly and Messy Projects? will be launched with a forum on public-private partnerships on Dec. 10, Friday, 3:00-5:30 p.m. at the Global Distance Learning Center of the Asian Institute of Management, Makati City.)


----------



## mingrady (May 3, 2007)

> Northrail contractor gets bigger fee for less work


this is some major farck up. 

people of the Philippines, where is the outrage? is anyone going to be held responsible for the repeated "inquires/audits" while the project suffers subsequent delays and price increase?


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

mingrady said:


> this is some major farck up.
> 
> people of the Philippines, where is the outrage? is anyone going to be held responsible for the repeated "inquires/audits" while the project suffers subsequent delays and price increase?



This is actually a blessing. The renegotiation will put the current Northrail Project under Department of Transportation and Communications popularly known as DOTC, the full government agency that implements infrastructure projects. Currently the project is being implemented by North Luzon Railway Development Corporation, a subsidiary of BCDA. 

It is simply because of the sustained efforts of some people to derail the project and to nail down the previous president that's why they can't come out because they themselves are the problem.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

mingrady said:


> this is some major farck up.
> 
> people of the Philippines, where is the outrage? is anyone going to be held responsible for the repeated "inquires/audits" while the project suffers subsequent delays and price increase?





wheel of steel said:


> It is simply because of the sustained efforts of some people to derail the project and to nail down the previous president that's why they can't come out because they themselves are the problem.


well said, both of you... another populist move by the incumbent, imo... always trying to put the projects of the previous administration in a bad light...hno::bash: to be fair though, he has said that they won't totally cancel the deal, but instead try to renegotiate--to reduce the total cost i assume...

btw, mingrady, you from China?? what do you know about CNMEG?? is it a good company?? i'm just wondering...:lol::nuts: i wanna know what trains we expecting here...


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

pi_malejana said:


> what do you know about CNMEG?? is it a good company?? i'm just wondering...:lol::nuts: i wanna know what trains we expecting here...


SINOMACH formerly as China National Machinery and Engineering Group (CNMEG)

http://www.sinomach.com.cn
*Profile*
With approval of the State Council, China National Machinery Industry Corporation (SINOMACH) was established in January 1997. SINOMACH is a large scale, state-owned enterprise group under the supervision of the State Assets Supervision and Administration Commission. 

SINOMACH has the most diversified business coverage, a complete business chain, and the strongest R&D capabilities in China’s machinery industry. Under its portfolio, there are 50 wholly owned and holding subsidiaries, including 6 listed companies and more than 70 overseas offices and branches. There are close to 80,000 employees working for SINOMACH around the world. For years, SINOMACH has sustained over 30% annual growth, with main business revenue reaching 15 billion US$ in 2009.

Main businesses of SINOMACH focus on R&D and manufacture of machinery and equipment, project contracting, trade and services. Its service covers a wide range of key national economic sectors including industry, agriculture, communication and transportation, energy, building, light industries, automobile, ship-building, mining, metallurgy and aerospace industries. SINOMACH has provided professional services for over 140 countries and regions around the world.

SINOMACH is remarkably strong in the resource integration and utilization. With the great R&D strength, world-wide sales and marketing networks and rhe sound capital backup and project financing capacities. SINOMACH has fostered complete industrial chains covering the engineering design, R&D, manufacturing, the system integration, the supply of complete sets of large equipment, the export and international project contracting. These endow SINOMACH with unique industrial values and market competitive edges.

In the area of R&D and manufacture of machinery and equipment, SINOMACH is the largest specialized manufacturer of agricultural, forestry and geological equipment as well as one of the most important manufacturers for construction machinery. A great number of brand products have been sold far and wide in the world, with the excellent market acceptance. SINOMACH also possesses strong capabilities in R&D and system integration in areas such as the heavy machinery, the power plant equipment, the petrochemical and the general purpose machinery and equipment, machine tools, the auto engineering and environmental protection. It has provided a great number of equipment and technologies of significant influences to a variety of markets both at home and abroad.

As a world famous international project contractor, SINOMACH was ranked No. 28 among the Top 225 Global Contractors and No. 77 among the Top 200 International Design Firms by ENR in 2009. It has wide-ranging influences in the industry and occupies an important market position in many countries and regions in Asia, Africa, South America and Oceania. 
In the area of trade services, SINOMACH serves as a vital link between China’s machinery industry and the world market by introducing advanced equipment and technologies from abroad and exporting Chinese-made machinery and equipment to the overseas market. It’s also one of the largest distributors and service providers for auto products.

Great efforts have been exerted by SINOMACH in undertaking social responsibilities and paying back to the society, as well as in constant pursuit for further improvements. While adhering to its corporate philosophy of “Work Together, Win Together”, and its harmony-oriented corporate culture, SINOMACH is committed to foster an integrated multinational corporation in the machinery industry, being first class in China and well-known in the world. It aims to become a lead runner in China’s machinery industry and an active promoter in human civilization and progress.


----------



## sushi___ (Jul 22, 2008)

Transporter89 said:


> http://www.gmanews.tv/nation
> *Northrail contractor gets bigger fee for less work*
> By ROEL LANDINGIN, Newsbreak
> 12/07/2010 | 12:23 AM
> ...




THIS IS NOT NEWS>.. JUST ISSUES FROM THE JDV ERA OF NORTHRAIL WHISTLEBLOWING>.... INQUIRER JUST SHUT UP! LET THE PROJECTS FINISH... ITS STARTED HOW the HELL can YOU RENEGOTIATE a REGNEGOTIATED CONTRACT... BITCH MEDIA


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

marcjeff03 said:


> NORTHRAIL UPDATES..
> 
> PIERHEADS 6 and 8 UNVEILED..


photo credits to Marcjeff.


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

As far as I know, Chinese Engineering are great. Look at the China now, there are hundreds of word class of railways and expressways are being built. They built fast, and when comes to the quality, it is excellent to other contractors. They even broke the world record in terms of infrastructures. One of the best example is the Tibet Railroad.

We should trust the Chinese Engineering Contractors, and I believe that CNMEG / SINOMACH Contractor can built butter quality of railways in our country (Philippines).

BTW, who will provide the train coaches in Northrail? is it the CNMEG / SINOMACH (China) or the PNR itself?


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

marcjeff03 said:


> NORTHRAIL MALOLOS Update...
> 
> VIEW FROM FAUSTA ROAD...
> 
> ...


photo credits to marcjeff


----------



## ruffaramboo (Nov 11, 2010)

*Renegotiation of North Rail contract mulled *
Source: http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=642742&publicationSubCategoryId=63

By Rainier Allan Ronda (The Philippine Star) Updated December 26, 2010 

MANILA, Philippines – *The Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) is looking at renegotiating the $503-million North Rail contract even as it continues with the review it started in the middle of this year.*

DOTC Secretary Jose de Jesus told a news conference earlier this week that renegotiations with the Chinese proponent of the project was a possibility in view of the initial results of the ongoing review.

“We’ll be completing our review by January,” De Jesus said. “If necessary, we’ll renegotiate this project with the Chinese contractor.”

The DOTC, under De Jesus, had reassumed jurisdiction over the North Rail project from the Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) last July.

The administration of former President Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo had placed administrative jurisdiction over the North Rail project with the BCDA.

Sen. Franklin Drilon had earlier exposed an alleged overprice in the North Rail project which he said could make it the world’s most expensive railway – about $25 million per kilometer under the bidding conducted by the DOTC during the Arroyo administration.

Drilon had urged Arroyo to terminate the government’s deal with China National Machinery and Equipment Corp. (CNMEG), the contractor for the proposed 32.2-kilometer railway from Caloocan City in Metro Manila to Malolos City in Bulacan.

*“It will land in the Guinness Book of World Records as the world’s most expensive railway,”* Drilon earlier bared. 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

PNR Northrail Updates 12-24-10

Malolos










































Guiginto

















Marilao


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Part 2

Guiginto























































Balagtas


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Part 3
Balagtas








































































Marilao


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Part 4

Marilao





























































Meycauayan


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Part 5


Meycauayan




































Valenzuela


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Part 6

Valenzuela


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Part 7

Valenzuela


----------



## william :D (Mar 26, 2010)

oh bakit nalipat na agad dito?hindi na ba ganong ka-active ang Northrail thread?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

william :D said:


> oh bakit nalipat na agad dito?hindi na ba ganong ka-active ang Northrail thread?


they are re-organizing the board so that it makes it easier for people looking for certain threads.. it also makes it simpler by having just one thread for every country...

Actually two threads: High Speed and Non High Speed Rail... The Northrail and PNR threads are now merged into one...

:cheers:


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

nice thread


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

*Gov’t approves funding for rail line, airport*

Gov't approves funding of the increase in the cost of the first leg of a project that will link the *North**rail* with the *Southrail* :banana::banana::cheers:


Philippine Daily Inquirer
First Posted 23:26:00 12/30/2010


http://business.inquirer.net/money/...3/Govt-approves-funding-for-rail-line-airport


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

kenjikun07 said:


> Part 7
> 
> Valenzuela



^^^^
Many thanks for the pictures.:banana:


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

jacknjill said:


> Gov't approves funding of the increase in the cost of the first leg of a project that will link the *North**rail* with the *Southrail* :banana::banana::cheers:
> 
> 
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> ...



*Gov’t approves funding for rail line, airport *

By Ronnel Domingo
Philippine Daily Inquirer
First Posted 23:26:00 12/30/2010

THE NATIONAL Economic and Development Authority has approved funding and additional cost for two infrastructure projects—an airport and a rail line—as efforts to promote the partnership between the public and private sectors gain steam.

The Neda board, which President Aquino chairs, has already approved the P755-million kitty for the Laguindingan airport project, as well as the increase in the cost of the first leg of a project that will link the Northrail with the Southrail (NSLP1).

The rail project cost has been jacked up to P4.16 billion, from P4.05 billion, mostly due to procurement of additional work items.

According to the Neda, the Korean Export-Import Bank (KEXIM) has earmarked P629 million to cover the cost of the airport’s navigation facility. Counterpart funding from the government will amount to P126.24 million.

Bulk of the revised project cost for the railway line will be sourced mainly from the Korean government’s Economic Development Cooperation Fund (EDCF) and KEXIM.

Under the railway project, the South Manila Commuter Rail will be upgraded, with Phase 1 covering the line from Caloocan City to Alabang in Muntinlupa City.

Last November, Budget Secretary Florencio B. Abad told local and international investors that the government would increase funding to support public-private partnership projects (PPP).

Citing estimates from the Department of Budget and Management, Abad said projected expenditures could increase from P12.8 billion in 2011 to P49.6 billion in 2012 and P113.3 billion in 2013.

The budget chief was referring to available funding that the government could use for its priority programs, including support for PPP projects.

“Success of PPPs could be ensured by providing this fiscal space in the near-term,” he said, adding that there was lack of private interest in similar efforts in the past because the government failed to provide the necessary counterpart investments.

“We are addressing in an upfront way the reasons why private interest has been dampened. Through good governance and prudent fiscal management, we can assure private partners that the government will fulfill its part in such partnerships.”


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

testing the sleeper coaches from Japan (long-distance travel)...
from the Philippine Forums...kay:



absinthe_888 said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

picture and a video of the sleeper train testing... (Philippine Forums)



absinthe_888 said:


> ^^ SleepEx Train, IRRI ROW, 03.09.11
> 
> (White spots are water droplets due to light rain :lol





shranethomas said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)

Good news for the commuters of Philippine National Railways


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)

PNR 3rd Trial Run at Tutuban Station.


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)

PNR 3rd Trial Run 




España & Florentino Railroad XING




Dapitan Railroad XING


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)

PNR 3rd Trial Run Photos at Tutuban.


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=72399&id=172643056097318


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)

PNR Sleeper Train


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## ruffaramboo (Nov 11, 2010)

^^wow amazing pictures


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

^^
Great Photos.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but why do the trains have bars across the windows? They look a bit like prisons with them...


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

kenjikun07 said:


> ^^
> Great Photos.


purihin ba ang sarili?


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ lol that IS funny..:lol:



Svartmetall said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but why do the trains have bars across the windows? They look a bit like prisons with them...


i know it looks unsightly..



to protect the windows from rocks, garbage, and (sometimes) fecal matter being hurled by the people living beside the tracks... the railway authority is already reclaiming its right of way, relocating those informal settlers away from the rail line; they are also planning to put up fences along the line to prevent people from entering the ROW...

those incidents are becoming less frequent anyway but i guess the operators just want to make sure the trains avoid any kind of damage... they're quite new, the DMU's, about 2 yo i think...

:cheers:


----------



## kenjikun07 (Jul 5, 2010)

keLmikez said:


> purihin ba ang sarili?


Speak English.


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ i thought it would be rude if i communicate with you in english


----------



## bintaro (Sep 14, 2010)

halos naman lahat ng mga magagandang projects nasa luzon lang samantalang kami na nasa visayas at mindanao kukunti lang, parang Republic of Luzon lang ata ang Pilipinas.


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ i'm so sad that the planned cebu LRT wasn't pushed through


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

*Northrail*

Any news about NORTHRAIL? Deadball na ba ito? It is now under DOTC.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

The nation needs NorthRail now more than ever especially with the rising cost of fuel/gasoline.


----------



## rawr (Mar 26, 2011)

bintaro said:


> halos naman lahat ng mga magagandang projects nasa luzon lang samantalang kami na nasa visayas at mindanao kukunti lang, parang Republic of Luzon lang ata ang Pilipinas.



Visayas is the tourism region for the Philippines

Don't know much about Mindanao 

and perhaps

because nearly half of the voting population lives on Luzon...


----------



## rawr (Mar 26, 2011)

jacknjill said:


> Any news about NORTHRAIL? Deadball na ba ito? It is now under DOTC.


Project is rolling...and slated to be completed on late 2013 or early 14


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

rawr said:


> Visayas is the tourism region for the Philippines
> 
> Don't know much about Mindanao
> 
> ...


well, there are plans to revive the Panay Railways... and also a feasibility study is now being done for the Mindanao Railways... so yeah, the plans are there we just have to wait and see..

:cheers:


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

bintaro said:


> halos naman lahat ng mga magagandang projects nasa luzon lang samantalang kami na nasa visayas at mindanao kukunti lang, parang Republic of Luzon lang ata ang Pilipinas.


First, please speak in English. This is not the Philippine forums.

Second, like what everyone said, there are plans to revive the Panay Railways network (Iloilo-Roxas-Kalibo-Caticlan with a spur line to the Iloilo International Airport), and the Mindanao Railways project will hopefully push through. Is it even possible for the old Cebu rail network to be revived? As far as I know the ROW is now occupied by other structures.

Finally, I think it's unfair to label Philippine infrastructure development as being only Luzon-centric. Like in Indonesia, where half of that country's population lives on only one island (Java), it's not our fault that half of the country's population lives on Luzon, and transportation infrastructure on Luzon is already stretched to its limits.


----------



## ruffaramboo (Nov 11, 2010)

filipino are very irritating creatures that's why there is no progress in your country everyone is sick and rotten :lol:


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

*Northrail Contract Faces Cancelation*



*http://business.inquirer.net/money/...0-333733/Northrail-contract-faces-cancelation*


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 25, 2009)

*Latest News*

Latest News about Northrail. See: http://www.sunstar.com.ph/pampanga/local-news/2011/04/29/northrail-employees-want-recall-


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

jacknjill said:


> *http://business.inquirer.net/money/...0-333733/Northrail-contract-faces-cancelation*


Wow a six year delay to the completion of the first segment. That's grim. Btw I find the Inquirer's indexing system amusing in a perverse way:



> Filed Under: Railway, Government Contracts, Conflicts (general), *Graft & Corruption*


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Some pictures from the Philippine forums! kay:



pepeng_agimat said:


>





915bungohunter said:


> Tutuban Depot


----------



## ruffaramboo (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ Wow world class!


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ It's getting there, and I hope it gets there. kay:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Sky Harbor said:


> ^^ It's getting there, and I hope it gets there. kay:


It is possible for it to get there.

However
When certain people would not be willing to increase fares (even just a bit) to improve the quality and standard of our rail transportation services, there is nothing much we can do, is there?

Imagine this, I've been hearing some people clamoring that they are annoyed at overcrowded trains, trains breaking down or encountering numerous mechanical/technical problems more than once a month, poor services at train stations etc etc.

And yet they do not want to increase fares........

Well, if that's how they want it, then fine. However, yeah, simple cause-and-effect. What you pay is what you get:

Abysmally cheap fares = Abysmally cheap and poor quality rail transport services

I just hope that these militants and extremists do not complain since they brought this upon themselves when they oppose the fare hike........

@to all the overseas forumers here

Just to gain some opinions (from others on a more international perspective):

Alright, to all people who are from other countries and territories (outside of the Philippines) who are reading this thread right now. Let me ask you this:

Do you think it's possible to run or operate rail transportation services that are world-class.........if fares and pricing are so unreasonably low and cheap?

*In your respective countries/territories I mean*

Thanks


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> Do you think it's possible to run or operate rail transportation services that are world-class.........if fares and pricing are so unreasonably low and cheap?


It depends on how much operations are based on farebox revenues- you can charge the existing rates if the government is willing to bear the costs by subsidizing it. Perhaps there should be a marketing study done- and from that generate a suitable fare structure i.e. make rail a bit more expensive (but with better service) to attract a higher income crowd, and have buses and jitneys serve the lower income brackets. Also, fence off the right of way, enforce anti-squatting (trespassing) laws, and clean up the litter- if a place looks like a dump, people will continue to treat it like a dump- it's human nature.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

k.k.jetcar said:


> It depends on how much operations are based on farebox revenues- you can charge the existing rates if the government is willing to bear the costs by subsidizing it. Perhaps there should be a marketing study done- and from that generate a suitable fare structure i.e. make rail a bit more expensive (but with better service) to attract a higher income crowd, and have buses and jitneys serve the lower income brackets. Also, fence off the right of way, enforce anti-squatting (trespassing) laws, and clean up the litter- if a place looks like a dump, people will continue to treat it like a dump- it's human nature.


You do have a point.

However, to add to the political and social dilemma, there unfortunately lies a problem regarding:

1) Subsidies 

The problem with current subsidies is that it hits on those who do not ride the train. The principle in that lies on the notion that "you only pay for the services that you use or will ever use". It does make sense in a way because why the hell would you pay for something that you would never use in your lifetime.

The ones that are hit hard are those from the rural provinces. They don't get to use these rail services at all.........and yet they are still paying for these either way.

That is what most of these extremist and militant scumbags fail to see.

2) Overcrowding

I guess it's more of a supply and demand thing. The issue though here is that yes, they priced it too low and lots of people were using the service and thus revenue slightly increased. However yeah, it reached a point where it created new problems in the process. Things like pushing and shoving to passengers getting in and alighting on trains, longer dwell times beyond usual (that lasts for minutes)............and trains breaking down due to higher stress and fatigue brought about by extreme crowding and overcapacity.

Well for me, if they wanna keep fares absymally low and continue with these high subsidies, well fine by me.

However, if majority of people would choose that option, then they should know what to expect and not complain if rail services degrade or stagnate in quality, trains break down more often than usual, trains get overcrowded and so on so forth.

It gets frustrating IMHO to hear complaining about subpar quality and services of our local rail transport but are opposed to the fare hike. 

Let's be real here. People want something like this:










But only want the fare to stay the same at 10-15 pesos per train ride. WTF???

Heck, I believe that it's not even possible to get doors and gates at such extremely low cost fares.










And some people believe that 10-15 pesos per train ride can get stuff like those. Talk about delusional.......

I guess some people do not understand how expensive it is to operate a rail transportation service as well as to buy trains, maintain them and handle stuff like collections, logistics, staff, equipment, etc etc.

Oh well, if that's what they want fine. In short, the principle here is:
What you pay is what you get.

In this case, cheapshit fare = cheapshit services.

I think some locals tend to be delusional to think that they clamor for world-class train services yet don't want to pay at all. Thing is, this is not some utopia but this is real life. Furthermore, the main purpose (or at least one of the main purposes) of any rail transport business is to make money. It seems unreasonable that militant and extremist groups want to attack them when a fare hike is really needed and is justifiable.

Well, are the rail companies obliged to give you free rides 24/7? hno:

Hayzz, I guess some people can be really hard to get to.......

P.S.
Come to our thread and you'll really understand what we mean:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351569&page=30


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ To be fair, this is the international PNR/Northrail thread, not the LRT/MRT thread. Unlike the LRT and MRT, the PNR has not been hit by all these protests surrounding the fare hike because they haven't bothered asking for it even though it seems likely that it will be necessary. However, it does belong in the greater scheme of things.

It begs the question: rail services are indeed public services. But why do other rail systems charge more for better service? Or, to take it further, why are some rail companies privatized and still offer the same reliable service? These are questions which are notoriously absent from the entire debate on Philippine rail infrastructure and fare hikes and privatization.


----------



## ruffaramboo (Nov 11, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:






WORLD CLASS!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:​


----------



## philippine_railways (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## 1100 (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Some ignorant people have nothing to do with their lives but to throw rocks at trains. They think that our trains are target boards :nuts:


----------



## 1100 (Jun 25, 2011)

ManilaBoy45 said:


> There are Now New Kia Trains that were Purchased Back in 2011 as Seen Below , These Coaches are Air Conditioned and Also Have Restrooms ...


Are you drunk or what? :nuts:

These were purchased back in 2009, not in 2011. And they don't have restrooms. And they weren't made by Kia :nuts:


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

1100 said:


> Are you drunk or what? :nuts:
> 
> These were purchased back in 2009, not in 2011. And they don't have restrooms. And they weren't made by Kia :nuts:


I Got confused with Kia Instead of Hyundai and No I'm Not Drunk Caused I Don't Drink Alcoholic Beverages Mr. Expert ... ^^  :doh:


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

^^
You like capital letters don't you?


OT:
I like the ambition and progress they make in the Philippines, the only thing is that all stations look really basic/harsh. No signs, no seats, no lights the lot. Putting it this way, the station doesn't look attractive or appealing to someone who is travelling, or helpful to someone who hasn't traveled there before.


----------



## 1100 (Jun 25, 2011)

ManilaBoy45 said:


> I Got confused with Kia Instead of Hyundai and No I'm Not Drunk Caused I Don't Drink Alcoholic Beverages Mr. Expert ... ^^  :doh:


What A Way To Be Confused :nuts:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/president-aquino-renews-pnr-charter.html
> 
> *President Aquino renews PNR charter*
> 20 Jun 2014
> ...


----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

Is PNR still serving Bicol area? I simply do not want to experience a 9 hour bus trip again.


----------



## thesmguy360 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ Not yet. But it will return this September, if it bypasses Emilio *P*abaya's nganga power...







este :nuts:


----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

thesmguy360 said:


> ^^ Not yet. But it will return this September, if it bypasses Emilio *P*abaya's nganga power...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How certain is that September resumption date?


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*PNR Legazpi City Train Station*
by Joey Sarte Salceda


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

More Bicol updates here kay:


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

OSHA would be pissed :lol:


----------



## batangpnr 922 (Jun 15, 2010)

In Bankok Crossing Keeper with Radio




This is my duty in PNR Philippines
Zobel Crossing




Inviernes Crossing


----------



## jdhdl (Apr 2, 2009)

any news about trains going to bicol this year?


----------



## maroon06 (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess there are no new developments in railways. That's sad.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ites-bids-for-171bn-pesos-ppp-concession.html
> 
> *Government invites bids for 171bn pesos PPP concession*
> 15 Jul 2015
> ...


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*Manila rail project to get $2bn loan*



> JAPAN International Cooperation Agency (Jica) has granted a $US 2bn loan to fund the Philippines government's portion of the Manila North-South Commuter Rail project.
> [...]
> The project will be implemented as a public-private partnership in two phases. Phase 1 entails the construction of a 36.7km railway from the existing Tutuban station in Manila north to Malolos. Phase 2 involves upgrading the existing 478km 1067mm-gauge line from Manila south to Calamba and Legaspi.


http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...gets-dolus-2bn-japanese-loan.html?channel=540


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*More about the North South Commuter Rail line:*


> JAPAN’S Hitachi Ltd. is considering making a big infrastructure play in the Philippines via railway public-private partnership (PPP) projects like the P171-billion North South Commuter railway deal, where it will also need local partners, a company official said Friday.
> 
> Alistair Dormer, global CEO of Hitachi Rail, told the Inquirer that the group has already been studying the country’s infrastructure and transportation requirements for the last six months.


http://business.inquirer.net/207122/big-japan-firm-eyes-p171-b-rail-project


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*China offers to build Manila-Clark railway*

Hmm, anyone remember Northrail?


> DAVAO CITY, Philippines – China can build the Philippines a railway from Metro Manila to Clark, Pampanga in two years.
> 
> This was the offer made recently by Chinese diplomats to Philippine President-elect Rodrigo Duterte.
> 
> ...


http://www.rappler.com/nation/137177-duterte-china-build-manila-clark-railway


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow! China... thank u for Standard Gauge Tracks Raiways OFFER. Were looking forward in seeing you building Manila NE, Manila Batangas, Manila Sirsogon and Mindanao Railways Lines. Again! We knew Northrail, as a victim of Politics... Thank u again for the reconsideration...


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

http://themaharlikan.info/rising-ti...hilippines-9-billion-w-high-quality-railways/

*Japan is more willing to lend the Philippines $9B w/ high quality railways & trains*



> MANILA, Philippines – The governments of the Philippines and Japan last 2015 officially signed a $2-billion loan facility for the construction of what will become the country’s largest railway system.
> 
> The loan assistance, extended by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), will finance the government part of the North-South Commuter Railway Project that will run from Malolos in Bulacan to Tutuban in Manila.
> 
> ...


Although some of my friends inside the government are telling me Japan is actually quite concerned about him and are hastily doing analysis on his actual intentions and positions after the statements that were made in China


----------



## MHG1023 (Oct 10, 2010)

According to this news http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/843629...of-manila-to-naga-train-service-on-dec-15/amp a new attempt to revive the route is due in december 2016 ...
Makes me wonder whether all neccessary track repair has already been done to enable them to travel down to Naga solely on railway tracks.:hmm:


----------



## Magniko (Dec 11, 2016)

Will this railway project even be realized?
It's been almost a decade since it was supposed to be started. Wha caused all the delays, and will the Duterte administration actually make sure that it will be constructed? It's way overdue


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> The construction of Malolos, Bulacan to Tutuban, Manila phase of the North–South Commuter Railway Project may start in the 4th quarter of this year, Department of Transportation (DOTr) spokesperson Cherie Mercado told ABS-CBN News Channel (ANC).
> The funding of the said project – which will be composed of construction of 37 kilometers of new elevated commuter railway from Malolos, Bulacan to Tutuban, Manila; procurement of rolling stock; and installation of electro-mechanical systems – will be funded through Official Development Assistance (ODA) by Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).


http://www.update.ph/2017/01/japan-to-start-constructing-railway-in-ph-this-year/13100


----------



## Magniko (Dec 11, 2016)

It's on! :banana:


----------



## ShotaroCao04 (Aug 22, 2017)

Siguro 4th Quarter of 2017 yung start po ng construction ng Manila-Malolos, at 1st Quarter naman po ng 2018 yung Malolos-Clark.

At I think yung first 7 stations ang maaaring mabuksan sa publiko in 2020


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

Japan, ADB to finance 147-km train systems between Clark and Calamba




> The economic team has consolidated three big-ticket railway projects into *one massive P777.6-billion project* stretching from the Clark Freeport Zone up north to Calamba, Laguna down south.
> 
> The North-South Commuter Railway (NSCR) System, approved by the interagency Investment Coordination Committee-Cabinet Committee (ICC Cab-Com) last Tuesday, raised the total project cost from the previous P440.9 billion, to be co-financed by loans from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) and the Manila-based multilateral lender Asian Development Bank (ADB).
> 
> ...


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

DOTr awards contract to DMCI Consortium for PNR North Phase 1 Project




> The Department of Transportation (DOTr) has awarded to the consortium of DMCI Holdings Inc. and a Japanese firm the Tutuban to Bocaue segment of the North-South Commuter Railway (NSCR) Project.
> 
> 
> Manila Electric Company (Meralco) Senior Vice President Ronnie Aperocho disclosed to the media that the *consortium of DMCI and Japanese construction firm, Taisei Corporation*, was awarded the contract for Package 1 of the PNR North Phase 1 traversing from Tutuban to Bocaue, which is set to be signed next month.


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

dp


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

*Philippine National Railways (PNR) Elevated North South Commuter Railways NSCR are consist of three lines:*

*1. PNR North Phase 1*

Map










dipdown said:


> HQ Station renders:
> *Tutuban*
> 
> 
> ...



*2. PNR North Phase 2*

*Map*










Clark International Airport Underground Station
















[/QUOTE]

*Typical Local Station from Calumpit to Angeles Station*













*3. PNR South *

Map









*PNR South *
Bluementritt Station with LRT-1 Interchange
*Blumentritt station *
[URL="[/URL]


Typical PNR South Stations


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

So what's going to happen with the legacy rail to the south of Calamba, and the existing Tutuban station? Given the new line looks like it's an elevated MRT like setup, it seems to me like they are giving up on PNR as a national heavy rail system and reclaiming the right way for expanding the mass transit in metro manila. I can see the advantage, but it's sad that this effectively seems to mean the end of line (literally!) for PNR as a national rail operator, and any hopes for reviving long distance passenger rail down to Bicol, and also for freight.


----------



## dipdown (Apr 26, 2018)

^^ the current at-grade PNR might be dismantled I think, but there is still the PNR South Long Haul project which will reconstruct the entire south line to bicol (which i think will start from sucat instead of tutuban


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

dipdown said:


> ^^ the current at-grade PNR might be dismantled I think, but there is still the PNR South Long Haul project which will reconstruct the entire south line to bicol (which i think will start from sucat instead of tutuban


It's a shame to introduce a break of gauge. I think it would have left more options open to upgrade the PNR urban lines in a similar vain to what KTM did in Malaysia with the Komuter lines in KL. Given the state of the roads in Luzon, there's real potential for freight traffic, especially with extensions to Clark (and hopefully Subic Bay) in the works. If the Batangas line was also re-opened, and a short freight spur to Manila docks was constructed, PNR could carry a lot of freight which would improve their financial position, reduce congestion and pollution across Manila. Passenger rail service to Batangas would also do well, being able to connect with ferry services.

If they desperately want the commuter network to be in SG (I'm not sure why, as the speeds mentioned are all routinely used on metre gauge anyway), then installing third rail would make sense.


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

Neb81 said:


> It's a shame to introduce a break of gauge. I think it would have left more options open to upgrade the PNR urban lines in a similar vain to what KTM did in Malaysia with the Komuter lines in KL. Given the state of the roads in Luzon, there's real potential for freight traffic, especially with extensions to Clark (and hopefully Subic Bay) in the works. If the Batangas line was also re-opened, and a short freight spur to Manila docks was constructed, PNR could carry a lot of freight which would improve their financial position, reduce congestion and pollution across Manila. Passenger rail service to Batangas would also do well, being able to connect with ferry services.
> 
> If they desperately want the commuter network to be in SG (I'm not sure why, as the speeds mentioned are all routinely used on metre gauge anyway), then installing third rail would make sense.


Existing at-grade will be converted into freight rail as indicated in the NSCR detailed engineering design.


----------



## mommy.mow (Aug 18, 2019)

*Phl, China ink management consultancy loan for US$3.5 bln 583-km Manila-Bicol railway*






























> The Philippines and China have signed an agreement for US$219.78 million Preferential Buyer’s Credit facility to fund the project management consultancy for the railway project that will connect Manila and Bicol.
> 
> In a news release, the Department of Finance (DOF) said President Rodrigo Duterte and Chinese President Xi Jinping witnessed the signing of the loan deal between DOF Secretary Carlos Dominguez III and Export-Import Bank of China Vice President Xie Ping at the Diaoyutai State Guest House in Beijing on Thursday.
> 
> ...


PNR South Long Distance (Inter-City) Project or locally known as "Bicol Express" traverses the province of Bicol where passengers will have the majestic view of the iconic, perfectly cone-shaped volcano - Mount Mayon.

*Mount Mayon*



















Future Mock Up










The electric 8-car configuration rolling stock will be bid out to Chinese manufacturers later this year which will take design inspiration from Mount Mayon and its immediate surroundings.


----------



## Nicholas Bamba (Jun 8, 2020)

DAVAO CITY — The government is expecting to receive the shortlist of bidders for the first phase of the China-funded Mindanao railway from the Chinese Embassy within the month, a transport official said.
“The Embassy of China in the Philippines promised to send the shortlist of bidders for the Mindanao Railway Project (MRP) this month,” Transportation Assistant Secretary Eymard D. Eje, who handles the Mindanao cluster project implementation and special concerns, said in a phone interview last week.
The P82.9-billion project will be financed through an official development assistance (ODA) loan package from China.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Line 13- North-South Commuter Railway (NSCR) Project Phase 2*
*Construction of ADB-Financed Malolos–Clark Railway Project to Start Soon*


> MANILA, PHILIPPINES (1 August 2020) — The Philippines’ Department of Transportation on Saturday signed two civil works contracts worth nearly Php38 billion ($728 million) for the flagship Malolos–Clark Railway Project, which is financed by the Asian Development Bank (ADB).
> The railway project will construct a safe, affordable, reliable, and environment-friendly railway connecting the northern provinces and the capital, Metro Manila. The contract signing will jumpstart the construction phase of the project, create much-needed jobs, and boost local economic activity.
> “This project means a lot to the Republic of the Philippines, to our countrymen, in terms of making their lives comfortable,” said Department of Transportation Secretary Arthur Tugade. “I want to send a message to the Filipino people that we have never stopped working, we have kept the ball rolling to deliver the much-needed transport infrastructure projects of the country. This is our own way of saying ‘Build, Build, Build continues’.”






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=607920663492577


----------



## Nicholas Bamba (Jun 8, 2020)

North South Commuter Railway Status


----------



## Nicholas Bamba (Jun 8, 2020)

MRT 7


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*P51-B airport railway launched*


> *The country’s first airport railway express service soon starts construction after the government and proponents signed the P50.8-billion contract packages for PNR Clark Phase 2 (Malolos-Clark) segment of the P777.5-billion North-South Commuter Railway (NSCR) virtually over the weekend (August 1, 2020).*
> The construction is expected to generate 38,000 new local jobs in the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> Department of Transportation (DOTr) Secretary Arthur Tugade led the virtual signing of the contracts, marking the start of civil works for the 53-km extension that will bring passengers from Makati City in Metro Manila to Clark International Airport in Pampanga in just under one hour.
> The first signing was for the P32.7-billion Contract Package N-04, which covers the civil engineering and building works 6.3 kilometers of the main line and 1.6 kilometers of the depot’s access line with an underground station serving Clark International Airport.
> They also signed the P18.1-billion Contract Package N-05, which covers the civil engineering and building works for the Clark Railway Depot.


----------



## Phog Balaan (Feb 13, 2020)

HIGH-SPEED RAILWAY UPDATE!
PNR NORTH-SOUTH COMMUTER RAILWAY


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Itsquietuptown said:


> HQ Renders from Mindanao Railway Watchers


*TAGUM STATION*





























*LANGUB/DAVAO CENTRAL STATION*


----------



## richard fischer (Apr 18, 2005)

wheel of steel said:


> *Courtesy of* *Sir kalbongdad
> 
> THE MODERN DMU NORTHRAIL TRAINS...*
> 
> ...


What´s all this over exaggerated "SUPER-DUPER" expression here. That "SUPER" train is a cheap third class interior design. And the terminal is possibly functional, but nothing anyone would call "SUPER" terminal......


----------



## MegaPotato (May 19, 2018)

richard fischer said:


> What´s all this over exaggerated "SUPER-DUPER" expression here. That "SUPER" train is a cheap third class interior design. And the terminal is possibly functional, but nothing anyone would call "SUPER" terminal......


Same goes to Unified Grand Central Station. The name is grandeur than what it really is, which is a interchange station for metro lines.

This is not new anymore. We also love creating new names for a same existing thing such as Landport which is another name for transport hub with bus terminals and other modes of transport.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway (Clark-Tutuban) 76 km *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway* *(Tutuban-Los Banos) 72 km*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway (148 km) 
Clark-Tutuban (76 km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway (148 km)
Clark-Tutuban (76 km)* 
*Angeles,Pampanga*
















*Calumpit,Bulacan*









*Clark,Pampanga*








*San Fernando*,*Pampanga*


----------



## MegaPotato (May 19, 2018)

Romb said:


> *The* *North–South Commuter Railway (148 km)
> Clark-Tutuban (76 km)*
> *Angeles,Pampanga*
> View attachment 1554928
> ...


Interesting, I thought these stations are 3 tracks. But the render actually shows 4 tracks. These stations will be really huge, something we are not used to have.

So it means the station can have bypass on both directions as well.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)
North Segment Clark-Tutuban (76 km) 
Clark Station and Philippine Railway Institute preparation works*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)*



__ https://www.facebook.com/EmergingPH/posts/864033427802250


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*72-km Subic-Clark cargo rail to start construction early 2022*


> The Bases Conversion Development Authority (BCDA) said construction of the 72-kilometer Subic-Cargo Railway will start early next year after the government has done substantial preparations for the project.
> Joshua M. Bingcang, BCDA Vice President for Business Development and Operations, said at the virtual Business and Investment Climate webinar by the Semiconductor and Electronics Industries in the Philippines Foundation Inc., they have already acquired substantial amount of right of way to ensure continuous construction works. The project is jointly undertaken with the Department of Transportation and the Subic Bay Metropolitan Authority.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)
North Segment Clark-Tutuban (76 km)* 



__ https://www.facebook.com/sectugade/posts/134046938840693


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)
North Segment Clark-Tutuban (76 km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)
North Segment Clark-Tutuban (76 km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Mindanao Railway *
















*Shooting for the stars? DOTr eyes Mindanao Railway partial opening in March 2022*


> The Department of Transportation has about one year to finalize the loan agreement with China, complete the detailed engineering design, and construct the initial train stations
> The planned Mindanao Railway, one of President Rodrigo Duterte's campaign promises in 2016, is being eyed for partial operations starting March 2022.
> Transportation Assistant Secretary Eymard Eje, the official on top of Mindanao projects, said the targeted partial operations would cover the Panabo and Carmen stations in Davao del Norte, which are part of the P82.9-billion Tagum-Davao-Digos segment of the railway project.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Pampanga Mass Transit System*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway* *South Segment(Tutuban-Los Banos) 72 km*



__ https://www.facebook.com/106472688264785/posts/143353344576719


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)
North Segment Clark-Tutuban (76 km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The* *North–South Commuter Railway ((148 km)
North Segment Clark-Tutuban (76km) 
Balagtas Station


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/nscr-1-jpg.1805295/


*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)*



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=310470534218008


----------



## MegaPotato (May 19, 2018)

Romb said:


> *NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sound is exactly used in Tokyo, its pretty different from what we used to have.


----------



## MegaPotato (May 19, 2018)

foolish.heart said:


> It's factory testing in Japan. Of course, they prefer Japanese "sound". Once it arrives to its recipient, that can easily be updated.


Oh gosh, I actually hope not. I prefer the Japanese standard ones. Well maybe they can change the door warning sound, though I kinda like the smoother chime more, but it does sound less "alert".


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/948185279387064


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*30-year nat'l transport infra program hurdles House panel*
October 13, 2021, 4:58 pm

*MANILA* – The House Committee on Transportation on Wednesday approved a measure that would adopt a 30-year National Transportation Infrastructure Program to ensure continuity amid changes in leadership.

In his sponsorship remarks, committee chair and principal author Edgar Sarmiento said there is a need for the measure to address the concerns of the aviation, railway, and land sectors, adding that it is only proper to finally have a roadmap for the next 30 years.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)



 https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/950715782467347


*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

Management Consultant Contract Signing Ceremony 
*Mindanao Railway*



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=470416747530709


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Mindanao Railway*



__ https://www.facebook.com/227495117365134/posts/4457095774405026


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Subic-Clark Railway(71.13km)*



__ https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/953976422141283


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/955170378688554


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km) 



 https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/968076484064610


*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km) Balagtas Station



 https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/968081640730761


*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)*
Proposed TOD Concept of Calumpit Station









































Source


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km) Balagtas Station



 https://www.facebook.com/490189280996519/posts/5189250421090358


*


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

so 148 km will be operated in 2022 ?


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

thebeatlesalways123 said:


> so 148 km will be operated in 2022 ?


Only the Phase 1 from Tutuban to Malolos and the entire 148km from New Clark City to Calamba is by 2025.


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

oh i see, so tutuban to malolos operational in 2022 ?


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km) Balagtas Station*


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

thebeatlesalways123 said:


> oh i see, so tutuban to malolos operational in 2022 ?


Actually, could be shorter but not confirmed

Its malolos to valenzuela. Valuenzuela is where the first depot is. 

---
Somwbody can correct me if im wrong. The next stations are caloocan, solis then tutuban. But solis and tutuban stations are being revised. Contract is not yet awarded ,as far as i know, although this is just less than 10km stretch. I think it is being revised to include more areas for transport oriented developments (as FS points that these areas should have one) and redesignation of tutuban as a spur line.


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Bicol Express Long Haul(683km)



 https://www.facebook.com/310249813180617/posts/980999782772280


*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)*








The first 8-car train set of PNR Clark has now been delivered to the Malanday Depot in Valenzuela. This trainset was procured from the Japan Transport... | By Art Tugade | Facebook


217K views, 7K likes, 3.2K loves, 850 comments, 2.3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Art Tugade: The first 8-car train set of PNR Clark has now been delivered to the Malanday Depot in Valenzuela....




fb.watch


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

PNR bicol with china any clue what type of DMU/EMU will use ?


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

thebeatlesalways123 said:


> PNR bicol with china any clue what type of DMU/EMU will use ?


It's DMU,To know more about the project here's the link: PNR South Long Haul Project


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*NSCR North South Commuter Railway(148km)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*PNR North Commuter RailwayI17 StationsI94.2km*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*PNR South Long Haul I 9 Stations I 683km*
Package 1
*Philippines, China signs Luzon's 683km South Rail Line contract*
China rail consortium signs PNR contract for South Long-Haul line - BusinessWorld Online
January 18, 2022 | 11:09 pm



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1555690068133768


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*PNR North South Commuter Railway(148km) North Segment I 17 Stations I 94.2km*



__ https://www.facebook.com/490189280996519/posts/5388350371180361


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*PNR North South Commuter Railway(148km) North Segment I 17 Stations I 94.2km*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*PNR North South Commuter Railway(148km) North Segment I 17 Stations I 94.2km*



__ https://www.facebook.com/100067651842656/posts/263243269274066


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2021)

*Manila - North Commuter Line Rolling Stock*
Ocular inspection by transport officials today
Posted on 26 Jan 2022


> 8-car EM10014M commuter trainset
> Maximum operation speed of 120kmph for 30mins journey
> Free WIFI and overhead luggage rack
> Runs on Standard Gauge
> ...





















> Typical Elevated Commuter Rail Station undergoing construction


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Bids have been cancelled for 3 projects.









PNR cancels bids for 3 projects after finding them ‘non-feasible’ - BusinessWorld Online


THE Philippine National Railways (PNR) has canceled procurement for three projects, including a P1.8-billion design and build contract relocating track between Solis and Sucat stations, which were declared “no longer feasible.”




www.bworldonline.com


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*North-South Commuter Railway(148km)North Segment l 17 Stations l 94.2km 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*North-South Commuter Railway(148km)South Segment I 55.6km I 21 Stations FTI Station*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*North-South Commuter Railway(148km)North Segment l 17 Stations l 94.2km 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*North-South Commuter Railway(148km)South Segment I 55.6km I 21 Stations I Sta. Rosa Station*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

Philippines, China agree to resume negotiations on 3 major railway projects - BusinessWorld Online


THE PHILIPPINES and China have agreed to resume negotiations on three major railway projects, the Department of Transportation (DoTr) said on Sunday.




www.bworldonline.com











*PNR South Long Haul Project







Mindanao Railway Project







Clark-Subic Railway Project*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*North-South Commuter Railway(148km)North Segment l 17 Stations l 94.2km 




*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*North-South Commuter Railway(148km)North Segment l 17 Stations l 94.2km *


----------



## ShotaroCao04 (Aug 22, 2017)

Romb said:


> *North-South Commuter Railway(148km)North Segment l 17 Stations l 94.2km *


Correction lang sa Thumbnail: Jan 01, 2023


----------

